# Jewelry Storage - How do you store your jewelry?



## aarti

I thought it would be fun if we shared what we put our jewelry in, whether a simple box, draped on the table, a vintage case you found in Italy one day.. or maybe a family heirloom?


----------



## shani

Boxes, boxes, boxes galore.  I have a couple of giant pewter jewelry boxes I found at flea markets overseas, and then I use the original boxes the jewelry came in.  I'd like to find a nice jeweled egg box to add to my collection.


----------



## ashlend

I have two jewelry boxes. One is a large wooden box from Bailey, Banks & Biddle that I use for earrings only (I have a lot of earrings!) Then I have a smaller box with a few little drawers that I use for rings, bracelets, and pins -- generally I don't wear those pieces much. 

Those are both on my dresser. On the wall behind the dresser, just above them, my boyfriend hung this for me:

The Container Store: Cedar 24-Peg Tie Rack

I hang my necklaces on it.  I have a ton of necklaces, so I needed something that would hold a lot. Each peg has at least one necklace and some have 2-3.


----------



## nativenydesigns

I keep the bulk of it in an oak jewelry armoire but the most frequently worn pieces in a couple of crystal and ceramic dishes.


----------



## Eponineslove

I have two very large jewelry boxes that hold all of my necklaces, rings, and some of my earrings (mostly the studs).  The dangle earrings hang on thumbtacks on a bulletin board.  My bracelets are in a record bowl.  I also have a ton of little jewelry boxes for when I run out of room elsewhere.


----------



## Pippi

My necklaces are on hooks on the wall to either side of my vanity.  I have a cardboard backed picture of Mt. Fuji hanging beside my vanity, too, that I have pierced holes in along the bottom, and most of my dangle earrings hang from that, with some posts (mostly ones I don't wear anymore) in holes in the centers of the plum blossoms in the picture.  

I have a bracelet bar for my bracelets, and a small porcelain dish in the bathroom for frequently worn earrings.  Also a couple of standing earring stands there, too for the frequently worn dangle earrings.  Many small boxes for special pieces, too.  

I really need to find a nice big jewelry case to put everything in.


----------



## pazt

major pieces are in the bank. 

trinkets are stored in an old cookie tin box! LOL!


----------



## coco-nut

Safe deposit box for me too, although I'm thinking about getting a safe at home.

Everyday stuff is in the top drawer of my dressing table which has velvet compartments for rings, earrings, necklaces, etc.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Tons of boxes! I love collecting tiny boxes too, although sometimes it's not the most practical as then my jewelry is scattered everywhere lol!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have a gorgeous wood jewerly box which has compartments for earrings, watches, and two hanging racks for necklaces inside. Very generous birthday gift from my Mom a few years ago!

The box is rather large but I'm running out of room. Since I've started collecting Juicy necklaces I'm using the cool black boxes they came in to store the necklaces and they look great stacked on my dresser!


----------



## cmorton

welcome to my jewelry box!


----------



## Pippi

cmorton said:


> welcome to my jewelry box!



Love it!  What a great idea!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I've got one of those jewelry boxes lined with velvet that has been coated with an anti-tarnish treatment, so I don't have to polish my silver David Yurman pieces so frequently!


----------



## Shari

I keep all my earrings in the boxes they come in from the jewelers and then I just stack them up in a drawer.


----------



## Karla

cmorton said:


> welcome to my jewelry box!


 

What an awesome idea!  I love this!


----------



## aarti

^^ cute!!


----------



## Sealy

Hi,

I was wondering if any of you know of a good jewelry organizer that would also be good for travel. I have many necklaces and would like to have separate compartments for each of them so you can see what you have... Of course I have earrings and some other things too...let me know


----------



## wantitneedit

If expense is no object, visit the smythson of bond st website, they are tdf!!!!


----------



## Texas Girl

Louis Vuitton has a gorgeous jewelry roll.  Not sure of the price, but it is tdf!


----------



## gabz

Bombay company sells lots of pretty leather travel cases for jewellery. i have also seen many at Danier leather


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

I really like Wolf Designs, I have one of their jewelry boxes also.  Though I wish I had more jewelry to fill it!


----------



## simpleplan

Everytime i get my jewelry cleaned at Tiffany's, they give new suede pouches for free all the time, so I use my accumulated ones to store my jewelry for travel.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

tiffany's has a jewelery roll!!!


----------



## Texas Girl

luvednotspoiled said:


> tiffany's has a jewelery roll!!!


Yes, they do.  It's $135 and in that beautiful blue leather.  I don't have one, but it looks like it would be best suited for travelling.


----------



## Sealy

Thanks for all your ideas!! I will look into them all  If anyone has anymore please do tell!!


----------



## LV_Mandy

If you're looking just for a simple jewelry organizer for travel and don't want to spend too much, try the Container Store! It's not ultra flashy or gorgeous like the LV or Tiffany one would be, but it would do the trick! Here's some cute ones I found:











http://www.containerstore.com/brows...9710761&itemIndex=4&CATID=251&PRODID=10019917


----------



## LV_Mandy

OOOH I just found this one too on HSN and it's really nifty! Tons of storage and comes in pretty colors! I think it would be perfect for you! There's even more room in it than the Container Store ones! 





http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default.aspx?webp_id=3140315&web_id=3140315&ocm=sekw


----------



## passerby

How about a jewelry roll by plethora? You can have your initial or name on it:

Jewelry roll silk dupioni monogram custom large

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5188715


----------



## shops2much

I have a pink leather Juicy Couture jewelry box.  Inside, it includes a small travel jewelry box.  It has lots of compartments for things.


----------



## gabz

i always kept each individual piece of jewellery in its little box, stacked in my jewelley box or in a drawer. lately i m finding it really annoying to have to dig through a few boxes to get to the one pair of earings i want to wear. i have just started putting most of the pieces i wear frequently in my jewellery box itself. it is also so much fun to open it up and play around and look at everything, as opposed to just seeing a stack of boxes!


----------



## Trayler

I arrange each piece in my jewelry box according to what kind it is...makes it all look like candy!!!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ lol, candy box! would you consider it to be like a box of mixed see's or godiva? LOL


----------



## monarch

I have the largest size of the McKenna jewelry armoire from PotteryBarn.  There are so many places in it to store jewelry, plus there is a small travel box and a pull out travel tray which I needed.  I use our safe for jewelry I'm not currently wearing.


----------



## Juneplum

most of it is in our safe deposit box at the bank - the pieces i keep at home are in an armoire


----------



## Glamfoxx

I have rings and bracelettes all over the place, I really need to get some jewelry storage going on.  The pieces I don't wear often are in a dresser drawer.


----------



## naughtymanolo

I don't have much serious jewelry (and if it is its a daily worn thing) so i have this box that I was given a birthday present in tis really lovely its white leather (In fact i want to know where the hell my friend bought it so i could buy more to display! but that would be rude) In side i keep costume, silver and some gold (i rarely wear but i inherited/gifts) they are in sections i have a black case for gold, white for silver colored metals and costume jewelry are in their original packages. but its getting full now so if i buy any more i need more space/ clear out boxes.


----------



## sparklemint

I keep my jewelry in my Louis Vuitton hard sided case, the boite bouteille et glace.  I used to use the case as a travel beauty case but it is so much more useful (and beautiful) on my dresser as a jewelry box!


----------



## LaLaLand

In the bank, unfortunately!


----------



## Queen Mahra

The most important thing is to keep them in their own boxes, and then into the safe.


----------



## chag

a very serious safe lol


----------



## Rockst@r

I keep mine in a too small jewelery box. I need a much larger box! LOL I try to keep everything from touching since diamonds will scratch each other up.


----------



## ame

I have a large and mostly empty gorgeous cherry and koa wood box my husband bought for me. The only jewelry I wear is my wedding set, a variety of other wedding bands that are mostly plain and VERY occasionally my diamond huggie hoops, though those I often wear with plain bands as well. I have a few necklaces and pendants but I only wear those if my wedding set isn't on--Im insane and won't allow the chance of my rings clanking on a necklace or diamond earrings. 

My wedding set is housed in a cute little double ring box and that is kept inside a small makeup bag with a loupe inside.


----------



## m8875

I'm very ignorant about these things, so no boxes! I probably should use boxes AT LEAST for the heirlooms! Yikes! lol...


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have a gorgeous wood jewelry box with all the padded compartments for earrings, necklace holders, etc.  But I also have a small heart shaped box (fabric) which a friend gave to me years ago as a bridesmaid present.  It's so cute and I use it for "overflow."  LOL.


----------



## Shari

I have very few pieces, but all fine jewelry ( don't wear costume jewelry) and I just keep them in the boxes they come in in my chest of drawers.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I have a few old jewelry boxes, but the bulk of it is in plastic shoe box things from the dollar store.


----------



## JeffLin

[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Hi all, [/FONT] 
 [FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]I am a newbie here, i know this forum is about jewelry box, and i have read some thread about it. so i collect some tips about how to store jewelry here, hope that help:okay:.[/FONT]

 [FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]If we want to keep our precious jewels     safe and looking new by storing them properly. we should take these     steps. 
[/FONT]


 [FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]*Step One* [/FONT] 
 [FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Store jewelry in sturdy cases with soft, lined interiors to avoid impact against hard surfaces and scratching.[/FONT]

*[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Step Two [/FONT]* 
 [FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Place jewelry in soft fabric pouches if no jewelry cases are available. 

[/FONT]   *[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Step Three[/FONT]*
[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Store jewelry separately to avoid tangles and scratches. 

[/FONT]   *[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Step Four[/FONT]*
[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Use tarnish-resistant cloth and cases to store silver. 

[/FONT]   *[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Step Five[/FONT]*
[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Keep your jewelry boxes away from high heat and excessive moisture, which can damage some stones. 

[/FONT]   *[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Step Six[/FONT]*
[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]Consider purchasing a jewelry box with a lock and key for extra security. [/FONT]


----------



## JeffLin

Besides ,  we should pay attentions to  below tips & warnings 
Examine     your jewelry carefully, checking for loose settings, prongs and     clasps.
Have     jewelry professionally cleaned about once a year. 
If     you bring jewelry with you when you travel, carry it on your person     rather than packing it in your suitcase. 
Avoid exposing jewelry     to perfume, perspiration and cosmetics, which can stain many stones.


----------



## JeffLin

[FONT=AR PL ZenKai Uni, serif]I hope I am posting this in the right forum and all.[/FONT]


----------



## missisa07

Thanks for the tips.  

I definitely need to get a more organized jewelry box ASAP.


----------



## HappyAngel

separately in their own little jewelery box OR in a big jewelery box with everything in it?  Just curious!


----------



## Leelee

I keep some things in my big jewelry box, but I make sure they don't touch each other so nothing gets scratched.  My pearl earrings stay in their own little box for added protection and my diamond tennis bracelet stays in its own box too since it doesn't fit too well in the big jewelry box.


----------



## pursemember

on a velvet /wooden jewellery tray inside the safe . but i do make sure that each pice does not touch the other to void scratches etc.


----------



## risingsun

My important pieces are stored separately, in their own boxes.  I have gold jewelry that I keep in my jewelry box.  I had stored my sapphire ring with some diamond pieces and discovered a scratch on the sapphire.  I can't be sure it happened by storing it with the diamonds, but I just won't take the chance anymore!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I'm curious as to what everyone's jewelry BOX or STORAGE looks like. I used to just keep it in a small pile on top of my dresser, but the more I've been buying, the more I realize that's a bad idea. Do you guys keep your watches in their original boxes, Tiffany in their original boxes, etc.? Do you keep all your jewelry in an armoire, or separate your earrings, watches, necklaces, into different boxes. No offense to those of you who store your stuff in a safe- but I'm not interested in those. Please post pics of how you store yours! SIAP (I can't search...no search function...gaaah!)


----------



## jewelelegance

Keeping your jewelry  stuffs  like  that isn't a good idea.You could really misplace them,or else you may  damage them or else they may get stolen,at time you may not find them when you really need them. The best way to keep your jewelry organized is to keep them in separate boxes believe me the more you keep your safe the more it looks beautiful.Here is an image of a Jewelery Box.


----------



## missisa07

I keep my expensive jewelry in a jewelry box that's pretty nicely organized.    I keep my pearls in the jewelry pouch they came in.  I was always told pearls are to be kept separate from other jewelry (metals, etc).


----------



## claireZk

I keep all of my nice jewelry in its original boxes, my cheapo stuff is in random boxes and containers, and all of this is in a clear plastic storage box in my closet. I actually have a nice jewelry box, but it's not nearly big enough, so it's in the plastic box with everything else :shame:

I'm currently trying to figure out a better storage method...


----------



## vancleef fan

I store my pieces individually in small zipper bags, then in my jewelry box...As for the watches I store them in their boxes


----------



## mbarbi

i store my everyday jewelry in a clear jewelry box...my precious ones i keep in my drawer in their boxes.


----------



## MaxHavoc

I have several safe deposit sized jewelry boxes that I store like items together - pearls in one, diamonds in another, colored stones, gold, watches, etc.


----------



## eponine03

I keep my nice jewelry in the original boxes in a safe in the closet.


----------



## Lanier

I keep my nice jewelry in their boxes hidden away, and my everyday jewelry in this jewelry box from UO


----------



## supersash

I just got a new jewelery box that I LOVE! It's still not big enough for everything, but its helpful to at least have earrings organized!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I love that! I like how you can hang your necklaces so they don't tangle. I might have to look into getting me one- I've outgrown my current jewelry box.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I keep most of mine in a similar cabinet.  It looks like a full-length mirror, but the front opens (and locks).  I wear my really good stuff or keep it elsewhere so it won't be as likely to disappear if the house gets broken into.  I bought it from QVC a few years ago - it's one of their silver safekeepers, that is supposed to keep jewelry from tarnishing.  Works pretty well, is attractive, and sensible with the big mirror on the front.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I have a large armoire a lot Supersash's.


----------



## supersash

my mom also got hers from QVC and shes loves it.  mine came from the christmas tree shoppes (not sure if they're everywhere -- here in the north east though). 



illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ I keep most of mine in a similar cabinet. It looks like a full-length mirror, but the front opens (and locks). I wear my really good stuff or keep it elsewhere so it won't be as likely to disappear if the house gets broken into. I bought it from QVC a few years ago - it's one of their silver safekeepers, that is supposed to keep jewelry from tarnishing. Works pretty well, is attractive, and sensible with the big mirror on the front.


----------



## artjen

My jewelry box is kind of like this one.  I love the side doors that open to hang necklaces.


----------



## twin53

i have an oriental styled armoire.  and i keep certain pieces in my bank's 2 safety deposit boxes.  and i bought my niece the  QVC mirrored armoire also.  she loves it!


----------



## venusfly

Wolford Designs Leather Jewelry box with removable trays and several compartments.


----------



## noon

Most of my jewelry goes into a jewelery box that I got from Penhaligons. Its a beautiful black and white laquared box, with baby blue suede lining.

There found the link to it online.
http://www.penhaligons.co.uk/shop/t...s/marquetry/black-white-collection-496997.htm


----------



## shopafrolic

missisa07 said:


> I keep my expensive jewelry in a jewelry box that's pretty nicely organized.  I keep my pearls in the jewelry pouch they came in. I was always told pearls are to be kept separate from other jewelry (metals, etc).


 
Yup, i was told that too, I think its something to do with damaging the luster. I keep my pearls in the canvas pouches they came in... but they rest of my jewelry is pretty well organised. My costume jewelry, bangles and such is not organized at all however, its all thrown into the top draw of my dresser and i have to fish around for something I need.


----------



## shopafrolic

noon said:


> Most of my jewelry goes into a jewelery box that I got from Penhaligons. Its a beautiful black and white laquared box, with baby blue suede lining.
> 
> There found the link to it online.
> http://www.penhaligons.co.uk/shop/t...s/marquetry/black-white-collection-496997.htm


 

That jewelry box is beautiful!


----------



## elle tee

noon said:


> Most of my jewelry goes into a jewelery box that I got from Penhaligons. Its a beautiful black and white laquared box, with baby blue suede lining.
> 
> There found the link to it online.
> http://www.penhaligons.co.uk/shop/t...s/marquetry/black-white-collection-496997.htm



That is beautiful!

I keep my nicer jewelry (Tiffany's and pearls) in suede pouches so everything's separate, and it goes in a little drawer on my dressing table.  Earrings (I only wear posts so they don't tangle) go in a pretty dish I got at Anthropologie, which sits on top of the dressing table.  Rings and my watch go on an antique glass hand (I think it was for displaying gloves), and necklaces go on hooks by my mirror.  It's not an ideal system since I can't see the nicer things and tend to forget to wear them, but it works OK.


----------



## bagaholic85

i actually got a cute box from overstock's worldstock division that i love. the bottom is a huge open area that i keep all my tiffany and yurman pouches in and the top part is organzed for rings, earrings, etc


----------



## kashmira

How do you "store" your jewelry that you keep at home (i.e. not in a safe)? Can anyone recommend a good quality jewelry box?


----------



## saligator

I lust after these boxes:

http://www.smythson.com/SmythsonSite/category/Ladies+Leather+Goods_Jewellery/


----------



## chocopie

I really like the Smythson jewelry boxes as well.  I currently own the five-drawer one, and it works perfectly to hold all my jewelry.  Very well-made and functional.


----------



## kashmira

Thanks for your replies! I like the jewelry boxes from Smythson as well but would like to know what other alternatives are available. 

I found these which are slightly cheaper but unfortunately smaller: http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/eshop-catalogue/ladies-collection/jewellery-boxes

I have also been looking at Louis Vuitton but the boxes that I liked the most were not very practical.


----------



## saligator

jjshin81 said:


> I really like the Smythson jewelry boxes as well.  I currently own the five-drawer one, and it works perfectly to hold all my jewelry.  Very well-made and functional.



I was wondering about the suede. Is your silver okay? Sometimes the suede lining makes silver tarnish....
I want to be certain before I take the plunge.


----------



## chocopie

Hmm... I haven't noticed any tarnishing on the silver jewelry, though I don't wear/handle silver too often (which might be causing the silver to tarnish).


----------



## straw227

jewelry box! i got a new juicy couture one cus its sooo cute..XD


----------



## aquablueness

i loved reading through this, gave me some ideas. some of you ladies are so innovative!


----------



## aquablueness

oh, i myself have a vanity and am currently looking for a wooden jewelry box. and some really nice stuff is in the safety deposit box


----------



## manila

most stuff is in the safety deposit box.  i have been told to not put things in boxes so i store them in between pieces of muslin so that the pieces have some freedom to move in case something happens and it saves me space in the deposit box.  i think i need a bigger one though


----------



## rubyjuls

I have a standing mahogany jewelry armoire.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i store some of my costume jewelry necklaces on mini mannequin stands like this:




my everyday bling is stored inside a mini LV trunk:


----------



## socalgem

I have 2 rosewood jewelry armoires that I keep most of my jewelry in. The real expensive stuff is in the safety deposit box at my bank.


----------



## the_lvlady

PBC, I love your mini trunk! Makes me want to get one.


----------



## howardu09

Here's mine. I don't have that much jewelry b/c the men's jewelry I like is always expensive but I love keeping it organized and I want another jewelry box soon. The green box has my watches inside and the wooden box has everything else.


----------



## Alyson LaRock

I use one of those see through boxes for small parts (hardware dept). You can sometimes find good ones in the sporting goods department.  I like to be able to see them all, they are large enough and don't get all messed up.


----------



## prapea

I am looking into buying a jewelry box/cabinet and I searched the forum but not many results cam eup.

I was wondering if you ladies can share your storage ideas/spaces/boxes/cabinets . Pretty please.


----------



## gabz

How do u ladies store ur Tiffany silver pieces? In the boxes and pouches or just loose in ur jewellery box?


----------



## la miss

The good stuff is at the bank
Watches are still in the original boxes
Everything else is in random jewelry boxes in my closet

My plan is to get everything organized before the end of the summer


----------



## trend_setter

i have boxes but planning to reinvent the whole thing


----------



## onegirlcreative

i recently purchased this box in white from pottery barn, and i love it. i was surprised at how much larger it was in person than the picture. it's perfect for me and for what i use it for.


----------



## Candice0985

I have a cabinet, somewhat like a large-ish night stand that my father made for me (he likes to design furniture for fun) with 4 drawers. Its big enough that I can keep all my jewellery in their personal boxes. each drawer is either rings, necklaces, bracelets etc...


----------



## Bitten

There are a couple of stages to storing jewellery for me:

1. big pieces and stuff I'm not wearing so often goes into a small hotel-style wall-safe my parents gave me. Watches and pearl jewellery are stored in the original boxes. Gold and gemstone jewellery goes into white leather jewellery rolls - it saves space in the safe and looks nice and neat in there.

2. earrings and necklaces I'm wearing on high-rotation go with a current selection of evening/cocktail style jewellery and my dress watch into the larger of two silver antique boxes on my bedside table;

3. the earrings, watch, ring and bracelet I wear just about every day go into the smaller antique silver box on my bedside table - I take my jewellery off at night and put it away immediately so I don't lose track of it.

4. Decorative pieces I've made myself or inexpensive stuff sits in a glass dish on my dressing table. 

I find this system means my jewellery is safe but also easily accessible, everything gets lots of wear and I'm never struggling to find a cocktail ring 5 seconds before I have to run out the door at night!

I love the idea of using an LV mini trunk for storage - gorgeous!


----------



## Bay

Could you show me pics? I need some inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## tillie46

I have a special closet with shelves that holds about 8 black velvet "busts" that you hang a necklace on.........they also have a tab on them for earrings.  These are the forms you see in jewelry stores.  I also keep my rings on the same black velvet forms that look like fingers sticking up........6 rings to a form.  If I knew how to upload pictures, I would show you all how organized and easy to see these are.


----------



## kashmira

There are a lot of threads with pictures of what is inside your jewelry boxes but not so many (at least I couldn't find any) with pictures of jewelry boxes/jewelry storage so show me how you store your jewelry when you are not using it!


----------



## Polaremil

My box is an old, ugly one, and way too small. I'm hoping to find a new one, and I was actually looking for your thread but can't find it, do you know where it has gone? You knew a French company IIRC..? I went to their pages back when you first started you thread, and the boxes seemed really nice.


----------



## surfergirljen

ooh good topic! am looking for a good one now...


----------



## kashmira

Polaremil said:


> My box is an old, ugly one, and way too small. I'm hoping to find a new one, and I was actually looking for your thread but can't find it, do you know where it has gone? You knew a French company IIRC..? I went to their pages back when you first started you thread, and the boxes seemed really nice.


 
Do you mean www.pineletpinel.com? 

In this thread I hope to see lots of pictures of jewelry boxes to get an idea of what type is the best. Also, those of you who keep your jewelry in the safe, how do you store them?

I hope this will be a thread with lots of pictures!


----------



## grkbella03

Good topic! I have one of those hanger ones...that has like 5 clear pockets but it's filling up and taking up too much space now! I need a jewelry box soon.


----------



## Anoka

I'm looking for a new jewelry box, i'd love inspiration from this thread!


----------



## Expat

I've got a few. But all of them are just boxes I use for jewellery, if you see what I mean!

I am currently looking for something for my particularly nice stuff and am browsing this place.
http://elegancebyelena.com/category/jewellery-boxes/ 

Can't make up my mind though!


----------



## Polaremil

kashmira said:


> Do you mean www.pineletpinel.com?


 
Thanks for the link. Wonder what it would cost to have one custom made. I'd love to have one that's rather wide instead of high, maybe just two layers, and in galuchat. I'll have to contact them and see.


----------



## surfergirljen

This thread got me searching...  I think I'm going to ask for the Pottery Barn McKenna jewelry armoire and travel case & smaller pouch... it's a beautiful system and I can put my really valuable things in one of the smaller boxes and tuck it into the safe, and keep the main box for my Tiffany silver and other non-precious things. It is SO pretty! Comes in off white, red and dusty blue too!


----------



## tillie46

Well, now that I've learned how to upload pictures, I'm camera crazy!  I bought all these black velvet jewelry holders at a wholesale jewelry supply  store.  I have a separate closet that I keep all my jewelry in, where everything is visible and it makes it easy to decide which piece to wear. I think it's pretty well organized, and it's made my life so much easier!  Here they are....................


----------



## tillie46




----------



## tillie46




----------



## tillie46




----------



## tillie46




----------



## tillie46




----------



## LeeMiller

Tillie46, that is brilliant!!  I love it.  I'm going to have to see if I can get something like that - maybe from Ebay??


----------



## tillie46

^LeeMiller, The wholesale jewelry supplies are located in Ft. Laud. Fl.  Here is the phone #, you can call them and ask them to send you a catalog....it's huge!  Their name is:  Continental Jeweler Supply.........phone # 1-954-741-5339.  They have so many different jewelry stands that hold almost anything.  Also, the velvet comes in either black, or white, and their prices are VERY reasonable!  Good luck......


----------



## bextasy

I have a drawer I keep all my jewelry in. I keep them in their pouches


----------



## tillie46

^Bextasy, I used to do that, but then I couldn't remember what I had.  Maybe it's because I'm operating on my LAST brain cell............that might have something to do with it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Keep my jewelry in pouches to protect it..fortunately I do remember what is in what


----------



## digby723

tillie - thanks for posting those pics, it's made me realize that I need something like that for my bracelets also! I almost never wear bracelets because I have them so poorly organized. 

I've got a beautiful jewelry box that my grandfather gave me but it's almost too big. The drawers in it are too wide and I feel like my stuff rattles around in it. I keep some random odds and ends that I almost never wear anymore in there, as well as all of my charms that I need to get attached to my charm bracelet, and my cloth jewelry baggies for when I travel. My pearls I keep in their original case, the necklace in one pouch and the bracelet in another so that they don't rub up against each other, and they sit on top of my jewelry box. 

The rest of my stuff, I keep my nicer post earrings in a small jar that I made years ago, and my cheapo stuff in another jar. My necklaces hang on thumbtacks/push pins :shame: I know, lol it's horrible. But I don't have the room in my room for another jewelry box that allows for the necklaces to hang, so this was the only solution I could come up with lol. Whatever bracelets can hang are hanging they same way, as well as my earrings that dangle. It works, but I often forget about bracelets since if they can't hang properly they're in another jar but it's not right in front of me, so I often forget about them! I need to clean off all the junk I have and then I could probably figure something better out, but for now this works!


----------



## tillie46

^digby723..........I posted the phone number of the wholesale jewelry supplier, if you want to get any of the bracelet stands.  They come in a number of different sizes, and heights.  I have a complete jewelry closet with shelves, so everything is displayed and very visible.  The closet also has a lock and key.  It works pretty well for me.  Good luck!


----------



## bluejinx

How do you all store your jewelery? My jewelry box is just far too full, and i have three overflowing Tiffany's shopping bags sitting next to it overflowing with boxes, and now stacks of other boxes! do you guys keep original boxes? use drawers? boxes? one or more? 

post your tips, storage ideas and pictures if you have!


----------



## *k.stellar*

I just recently got some plastic drawers (bigger ones) from Target and then bought the diamond shaped sock organizers (from Target, too). I just loaded them up with my fashion jewelry, fine jewelry in small boxes and jewelry in protective bags. It's worked out great for me! For the stuff I wear on a very regular basis, I have a wood plaque with crystal doorknobs on it and hang my necklaces on the knobs.


----------



## gabz

I have a glam box from bombay and co where most of my stuff goes I try to keep my tiffany pieces in their boxes but some r in the top tray just in pouches most stuff has its own box in the bottom compartment


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Please try a search, this is asked relatively often


----------



## howardu09

Sorry to bring up an old thread but its so useful and still relevant. *Tillie*, I love your jewels and the way you've displayed them. It's like a beautiful orange boutique. I love your H clic clac bracelets


----------



## tillie46

howardu09 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but its so useful and still relevant. *Tillie*, I love your jewels and the way you've displayed them. It's like a beautiful orange boutique. I love your H clic clac bracelets



*HOWARD................* It really is so convenient to decide what jewelry you want to wear when it's all in front of you.  I'm very happy with the set up.........as I used to keep them in the boxes they came in, and that just wasn't working for me.


----------



## tillie46

tillie46 said:


>



Totally convenient.................


----------



## tillie46

tillie46 said:


>



The ring holder is really the best for "easy access"


----------



## gabz

i want to move some of my jewellery (gold and white gold w diamonds and sterling silver) into my old caboodle bc my jewellery box is getting full. i store everything in the pouches/boxes they come in then stack them in the caboodle. is this ok? any issues storing things in a plastic box like a caboodle this way? thanks


----------



## vancleef fan

I'm sure it is ok to do so..


----------



## lovesparkles

This may be a dumb question, but what is a caboodle?


----------



## angellina2281

it's where you store you makeup.


----------



## DamierAddict

hello girls, i wanted to know how you guys store your engagement rings from getting dirty/ dusty. The box that it came in is really big and funky so i ordered a plain black one from ebay (like a velvet material) and i feel like it keeps on getting my ring dirty cuz it locks in dust.

so any suggestions? ty in advance


----------



## daluu

i leave it out on my dresser. it's been ok so far.


----------



## HauteMama

I am puzzled as to why anyone would need to store their ring, unless they planned not to wear it. In that case, or when I travel, I keep it in its box in a safety deposit box. But since I only take it off to do specific things at home and wear it much of the time, I have a velvet lined dish to hold it while it is off. I don't need to keep it in a box at home, as I usually will not have it off long enough for it to attract dust.


----------



## DamierAddict

HauteMama said:


> I am puzzled as to why anyone would need to store their ring, unless they planned not to wear it. In that case, or when I travel, I keep it in its box in a safety deposit box. But since I only take it off to do specific things at home and wear it much of the time, I have a velvet lined dish to hold it while it is off. I don't need to keep it in a box at home, as I usually will not have it off long enough for it to attract dust.



well .. i dont sleep in mine . i take it off before i go to sleep and put it in a box, i dont understand why the question is so puzzling


----------



## oogiewoogie

It goes in my jewelry box when I don't wear it.


----------



## beljwl

usually on my finger


----------



## hellokatiegirl

In the safe! Our safe came with a small tray with slots for rings and that's where my ring goes as soon as I get home. I am not sure if there is anyone else like me, but I take my ring and any other jewelery off as soon as I get home. I am very paranoid about something happening to it.


----------



## Swanky

I sort of felt like HauteMama 
The word "store" threw us off perhaps.  I don't count putting it somewhere for the night as "storing it".  KWIM?
Just a little confused at first, it's all good!

I don't feel like I store mine, I leave it in my ring dish w/ the bands I stack w/ it and my right hand ring every night.


----------



## cakegirl

Right now I just set it in my jewelry box. I want something for my night stand, so I am planning on ordering this ring holder. I don't know how it will work, I just think it is cute.
http://gifts.redenvelope.com/jewelr...320044?viewpos=1&trackingpgroup=productsearch


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I wear my e-ring every day. When i do take it off because for water sports or for some other reason i usually just put it in my jewellery box. I have a compartment just for rings. Even when i just have it on my ring holder which is out in the open next to my jewellery box i find that i've had no issues with dust or anything of the sort.


----------



## queennadine

I have a little elephant ring holder where the trunk is the holder part. I either put my e-ring and wb on there or leave then on the dresser.

I also take all of my jewelry off as soon as I get home because it drives me nuts!


----------



## PurpleRose

I'm very picky about my rings being clean; I clean them every couple of days (or sooner if I notice them looking a little less sparkly). I've actually never noticed an issue with my rings looking dusty, though. When I'm not wearing them, they're in a little silver box (which is velvet-lined) on my nightstand. That way they stay nice & clean, plus the cat can't bat them around!


----------



## ame

I clean mine 1-2x a day, and put them individually in a ring box. I take them off when I work with my hands and when I sleep/shower/etc.  That just keeps them from getting whacked around or lost.


----------



## samiyahk

i wear mine all the time, only take it off for showering or washing up and usually clean it every week to keep it sparkly..i keep getting cream stuck under the diamond bezel setting


----------



## frick&frack

I put my jewelry in the safe when I'm not wearing it.  I have drawers with slots to hold the rings.  the drawers are lined with short-pile cream velvet.


----------



## Crystalina

I take mine off to shower, do the dishes, and sleep.  When it's not on my hand, I store it in a little red velvet heart box that sits on my dresser to keep it clean and safe.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I have dish ring holder w/ lid by kitchen sink of dishes to keep for few hours or overnight.  I also have jewelry drawer built in w/ closet in which also put ring tray that chould hold 15 rings to keep temporary for few day.  If I would wear it for a week, then I keep in box in the safe.


----------



## ETenebris

I wear my rings all the time.  Only remove them for cleaning.  If I were to go out of the country I might consider leaving my e-ring in a safe deposit box (per suggestion of a Tiffany SA).


----------



## ChiChi143

I only take mine off when I'm going to sleep.  It goes in the box it came in.


----------



## DamierAddict

i decided to get a ring dish to hold mine in . thank you so much for everyones help !


----------



## DamierAddict

the cute elephant one to be exact ! i cant wait for it to come!


----------



## bagshopr

I never take mine off, bit if I did it would just sit on my dresser until the next morning.


----------



## gabz

most of my stuff is in my jewelery box on my dresser (a mirrored boc from Bombay Company), the really good stuff is in individual boxes that are stacked in a pouch and tucked away in a spot in our house. 1 or 2 really expensive pieces are in safety deposit box at the bank. im looking for a new case that can fit in a drawer nicely and hold quite  a bit though!


----------



## Leah

Tillie, how organized! 

I love jewelry armoires and boxes  
I keep all my jewelry in a jewelry armoire by Jean Prouve


----------



## Stophle

This was sort of necro-posted so I don't know how relevant it is anymore but I use an IKEA drafting drawer set to store my jewelry. 


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30104322

I put it in my closet and it fits perfectly against the wall and next to the door. 

I took poster board and cut it to size, then covered it with black velveteen fabric and lined the drawers with it and it's perfect, I love it. 

Eventually I want to get little dividers to put inside for my earrings and things, but that will be for later.


----------



## candy2100

I hang my longer necklaces on a tie janger and the shorter ones on a regular jewelry rack.  earrings in a jewelry box and bracelets on an empty blank cd packaging rack (it's got a long tube sticking up from the middle).


----------



## Mediana

tillie46 said:


> ^Bextasy, I used to do that, but then I couldn't remember what I had.  Maybe it's because I'm operating on my LAST brain cell............that might have something to do with it!



I'm just curious. What did you do with the boxes? I think that is my biggest concern. It seems wrong to just through them away but I don't have the space to keep them.


----------



## becesq

I've been searching for a useful and realistic method of storing and organizing jewelry effectively.  I don't know if I should just get a 2nd jewelry box or is there a better method?  Thanks!


----------



## Lola

I keep the jewelry that I rotate in a jewelry box and everything else in a fire-proof safe.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I use this- it keeps my silver shiny.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...lver-Safekeeper-Jewelry-Cases-by-Lori-Greiner


----------



## ahertz

I have this (large) jewelry box and I love it. Each drawer has different types of spacers and holders so it's perfect. I also like the matching necklace "tree": http://www.potterybarn.com/products/emmett-jewelry-dresser/?pkey=x|4|1||10|jewelry||0&cm_src=SCH


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have too much jewellery with no where to put it .... i'd really appreciate it if anyone who has some great storage / display ideas could post photos of what they've done with their jewellery 
thank you to anyone who replies


----------



## howardu09

there was similar thread before but not many people posted. I'd love to see the boxes too


----------



## lily25

I 'd love to see organizing ideas as well, everything I have is a slight mess, a chaos of boxes. I have a Victorian mahogany jewellery box with a sterling silver top, but it is not enough.


----------



## auroraskye

I was JUST coming here to post this same thing. I have two jewelry boxes but the thing is, they will only fit the smaller stuff like delicate stuff.. So what do I do with all my large cuffs, long/chunky necklaces.. large rings that don't fit.. I have a ton of that stuff. I have this rack installed on the wall right now but it is overflowing! I just don't know what to do with all my stuff lol.


----------



## Stophle

I already posted this in the other thread, but I use a drawer unit from IKEA:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30104322

(at the time this was the only option they had, now they have other configurations of it too).

I cut foam core board to fit the bottom of each drawer, then covered it in black velveteen fabric and inserted it into the drawers so it looked nicer and everything didn't slide around a lot. 

It's great, there's tons of storage and you can even subdivide the drawers with drawer inserts from The Container Store if you want, I'll bet. I need to do that next.


----------



## howardu09




----------



## lily25

^^ Good idea.

Now that you mention IKEA, my sis who wears bangles and jewelry with lots of volume she has this

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80107974

in one on her chest drawers to organize them.


----------



## howardu09

Found it - http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-do-you-store-your-jewelry-234574.html


----------



## Swanky

Please always search first!  Thanks for the link, please join the existing thread{s} on this same topic.


----------



## aarti

I thought this would be fun to see how everyone stores their jewelry! So post away your jewelry boxes, jewelry girraffes (oh wait maybe that's just me ) whatever you got!


----------



## aarti

I'll start off! I made a board out of wrapping paper to match this other corkboard I have in my room. It's coordinated so my entire board is a patchwork from Lilly Pulitzer. Everything has to be temporary because I have to move seasonally. And my wipe off board/work area/ to do list is a giant patchwok of four different papers, one of which is the above print. 
I have two more panels as well.





This was my original jewelry box, I've had a couple of others in the past but grew tired of them. I LOVE this though. I took out the compartments and it holds all of my head bands and what not, I was inspired by the Gossip Girl series  And through undergrad years it has graced my room as my headband box. I love how art deco it looks!




I used to use a smaller jewelry box that was a duller metal with elephant heads on the bottom with its trunk as the legs of the box. I recently moved it to my desk, because for Christmas I am getting a small bead box from Tiffanys. 

This I am turning into a little earring holder for earrings I'd rather not have in plain site. My evening jewelry is hidden in my room in a case. 






 One day I hope to get another tiffany box to make into an earring holder. For my less expensive fashion jewelry I use this quirky "fat bird" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think he's fat, just well fed and delightfully chubby!

I got this in paris when I was a lot younger and it holds some of my rings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And my quirkiest method.. I had thick cuffs and bangles strewn every which way so for 10 dollars I fixed my organization problem!





 All of my jewelry is in one place on one table, so it works for me. And its all vibrant and fresh, I'm in my 20s so no need to make every thing so serious just yet!


----------



## gabz

My everyday stuff is in that exact same mirrored box from Bombay co


----------



## aarti

^^^No way! Don't you love it! I LOVED Bombay Co sooo much I was so sad when they closed! All my tables and house stuff and gifts were from there! Such a shame


----------



## Swanky

We actually have a thread for this already 
Please always search first.

I'll search in a minute and merge this if I have some extra time.


----------



## Swanky

aarti said:


> I thought it would be fun if we shared what we put our jewelry in, whether a simple box, draped on the table, a vintage case you found in Italy one day.. or maybe a family heirloom?




And oddly it was you that started it first, lol!


----------



## aarti

^^sorry swanky! On my end it says that the search function is down? I thought it was for everyone, is it just on my end?


----------



## aarti

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And oddly it was you that started it first, lol!



this is too funny!


----------



## ByeKitty

As for now, I'm using a drawer and a little Ikea box... but I think I can do better.
I fell in love with some zara home boxes, so I think about purchasing those (I'm planning to redecorate my bedroom anyway!)


----------



## Swanky

Oh, I have no idea{?}  It was down for me for a day this past week but not now.


----------



## aarti

^^it works today, thanks swanky


----------



## Handbag_Whore

I've been looking at possibly getting a jewellery tree or stand but want something really modern and it's difficult to find one!

How do you all store your jewellery? 

I find that with my jewellery in a box I sometimes forget what I have but am worried it may get damaged if I "hang" it up.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Yes!  Thank you for starting this thread! I just re-organized my vanity area (with inspiration from the "How do you store your makeup?" thread in the makeup area) and I had moved onto wondering about re-organizing my jewelry as well... as I would like to redo that as well! 

I will take some pics later today of how I currently have things, but I am hoping people will have ideas about storing costume jewelry vs. fine jewelry - if you keep them separate or just have them all mixed in together?


----------



## Swanky

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-do-you-store-your-jewelry-234574.html


----------



## RubyPrincess168

Boxes and trays in drawers mostly.


----------



## Okodugba

I store my higher end pieces in the metal traveller's case with the velvet lined trays, and my 'everyday' jewelry in three regular leather cases based on gold type (White, Yellow, other [Rose, black, brown, multi-colour])


----------



## FlipDiver

I hide all my stuff in secret, hidden drawers in my furniture.  I'm paranoid


----------



## darkangel07760

I currently have a very nice wooden jewelry box that my SO gave me, and I keep alot in there.  I keep my Cartier and my Tiffany in their respective pouches/boxes.


----------



## LabelLover81

I got this for Christmas from my parents and I absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## Ratnapur

I keep my stuff in a large gun safe, that has been customized with shelves into my valuables safe.  Hubby sold his guns a few years back, and no longer needed the safe, so he gave it to me (you know the joke about the 800lb gorilla in the corner? That's what this thing is--literally 700-800lbs, and in the corner!).  He built sturdy plywood adjustable shelves, I covered them with faux-suede fabric.  I bought white plastic jeweler's trays (meant to fit in in safes, I think) for about $1.89 each, when bought in bulk.  I made compartments in each tray using the flocked velvet trays that are made for these, and the small gift boxes the jewelry comes in. I sorted each gemstone by type, and labeled the ends of the trays--ruby, emerald, etc.; if I slide them toward me, they are like drawers (and they stack). 

The inside of the door is covered in a beige velvet--came with the safe. I hang chains and pins on that.  I used safety pins to hang the chains, and made 2 wide ribbon hangers, pinned to the door, to hang brooches on.

No, I don't have it filled up with jewelry just yet!  But, I'm working on it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*LabelLover81* What a beautiful jewelry chest (is that what it's called?)  It looks like it can fill A LOT of items.  You got a great xmas gift, congrats!


----------



## glowingface

@ LabelLover81

This is a lovely gift! Can you tell us where did your parents buy it from?


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

here is mine, i plan to get another on very soon


----------



## Elina0408

ItzBellaDuh said:


> here is mine, i plan to get another on very soon


 This is the first time that I see something like that!! Love it!!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Elina0408 said:


> This is the first time that I see something like that!! Love it!!



i am BEYOND in love with this thing!! its wonderful!!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I just got this jewelry box to replace the one I used to have (basic flip top with drawers) and I'm loving this style that opens on the side too! I took these pics when I was loading it up.


----------



## saligator

I use a collection of small boxes. I'm afraid to do one big jewelry box as its easy to haul away.

I'm curious about that modified gun-safe. Can you post any photos?

Thanks!


----------



## Ratnapur

saligator said:


> I use a collection of small boxes. I'm afraid to do one big jewelry box as its easy to haul away.
> 
> I'm curious about that modified gun-safe. Can you post any photos?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I can't post pics, as our photo program doesn't work, but I can describe it.

If you buy one, I'd get the heaviest one you can afford and use safely (they are HEAVY). You usually can bolt them down from the inside. A smaller, lightweight safe can still be moved, even if bolted down--I've seen it. Anyone remember Discovery's It Takes a Thief, about the 2 former burglars who would "rob" your house for you in order to show your security breaches? In 1 episode, John and his accomplice stole a bolted-down gun safe from a walk-in closet (the owner was a cop, I believe, who probably kept his work guns in the safe). It was the identical one that I used to have, and I always wondered if that was possible! They just yanked at the safe for about 2 minutes, and carried it away. Mine was a pain to use, anyway. Hubby had also modified that one with shelves.

You can buy guns safes in sporting goods stores, as we did. That way, you can see them in person, and try the locks. I'd recommend getting the electronic keypad upgrade--it's worth it. The old safe had keys, and I worried about a burglar finding the, though I hid them. The keypad is very nice, and well worth the money.

Hubby drilled holes inside, on the 2 short sides for wooden supports for the shelves he built. I think they were furring strips, either 1x2's or 1x3's. Then, he built sturdy plywood shelves, with a 1x2 edging strip along the fronts. You may not need that. I wrapped each shelf with faux suede fabric, and used a staple gun the attach it on the underside of the shelves. (If you've ever upholstered removable dining room chair seats, you know how I did it). The shelves just slide in on the side rails.

We installed 4 shelves.

Many safes come with rope lighting, or sell it to retrofit it in your safe. I wish I had. It would make it a bit easier to see inside, especially in the back reaches of King Tut's Tomb (as I call mine!).

All safes come with some sort of upholstered shelving; you can even buy safes with just shelves, or just jewelry drawers (wish I had those!).

You also want to check out the fire-proof rating for a safe. Also, I'd recommend buying a larger one then you actually need right now, as you may find that you'll fill it up sooner than you think (in your case, hopefully with lots and lots of jewelry!!!).

Ours is a Heritage--a nice safe. Other brands are Liberty, Patriot, Brown, Browning, Ft. Knox, etc. All have websites. Also, I've seen the same safes, a bit cheaper, and with free shipping on eBay.


Look at this baby!:http://www.brownsafe.com/gallery/GemSeries/BSM-Gem_6018_NecklassRack_med.jpg (though I wonder about a jewelry safe company who misspells the word necklace!) I'd LOVE to have this safe!!!!


----------



## gabz

Do u prefer to keep eveythimg in one huge box or divide pieces by category (ie metal or stones) into different boxes and spread it out more? I love the idea of 1 huge armoire but my mom said it is a security risk


----------



## Ratnapur

I sort my stuff by stones, into plastic jeweler's trays (www.gemsondisplay.com).  They are about $2 each. I know it sounds pretentious to sort by rubies, emeralds, etc., but I also sort my clothing in the closet by color--makes choosing clothing and jewelry much faster in the morning!

Like I said in another post, I sub-divide the plastic trays with the lids and bottoms of the cardboard gift boxes much of the stuff arrives in. You can buy flocked tray inserts, but the compartments are all the same shape and size--which is great if you're storing, let's say, all brooches together in the tray. But, if you want to store by stone, it makes storing, for example, all amethyst necklaces, pendants, bracelets, earrings, brooches together in the same tray.  I thne break out my trusty label-maker, and label the ends of each tray ("Silver", etc.).

About keeping all the treasure in one place: I agree with your mother. However, you mentioned an armoire.  That would be VERY easy to steal (a man or 2 could just pick it up, and carry it out)--the most security you'd have might be a lock (do any lock???). A HUGE safe, especially if bolted to the floor, would be much harder to steal. You'd probably be safe (pun intended) keeping everything together in that situation. However, if they break into the safe, you've lost everything.  Perhaps you may want to keep the most valuable items in a safe deposit box, or have smaller, multiple safes hidden around the house (all with different combinations!).

You know what I say is the best security? Keep the burglars out in the first place--by beefing up the outside security, and keeping up with it.  Many people have elaborate alarms installed, but forget or don't bother to set them each day.  An alarm does you no good if it's not working! Of course, if a bad guy is really determined to get in, and has enough time, he will. All we can do is make it a LOT harder for him to do so.

If you're really worried about hiding your jewelry, I've seen many books on Amazon about hiding valuables.  You have to think like a thief, too.  And yes, they always look under the mattress and in the sugar bowl first!


----------



## gabz

bumping! lets c some pics pls!

right now i am using the mirrored box someone posted earlier for my stuff like Tiffany silver and pandora and also cheap costume stuff too

i keep really good stuff i wear often hidden in pouches (all in one place!)- wg and diamond pendants and earings mostly.

really good stuff for special occassions in safe deposit box

and i have my watches in a watch drawer. pieces in oversized boxes (like my huge yurman necklace box) are also in this drawer so it is a bit chaotic


----------



## glowingface

The tips on storage here are very nice and helpful.
The book about 'hiding Valuables' would be fun to read, but I think even the thieves must have made that purchase from AMAZON...hehe...


----------



## glowingface

@@ Look at this baby!:http://www.brownsafe.com/gallery/Gem...ssRack_med.jpg (though I wonder about a jewelry safe company who misspells the word necklace!) I'd LOVE to have this safe!!!!

This is an AWESOME BABY!!


----------



## OVincze

I keep mine in their original boxes and then in my closets. Different collection in different closets. I also have larger jewelry boxes but only use them for cheaper costume jewelry. It is better to separate better pieces and keep them in their boxes so they do not get dangled, damaged (pearls), broken, etc.


----------



## doreenjoy

Most of my stuff is in a jewelry box or in the bank, but I have an unusual way of storing 
Hermes enamel bracelets. They're in clear acrylic silverware trays I got at the Container store. 

Under the blue felt is a magnetic strip to help them stay upright.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i have a jewelry watch case for my watches but most of my things are still in their original boxes.
when we travel for an extended period of time i scatter my goods throughout the house but after reading this thread i may keep things out of the kitchen! altho i never put anything in the sugar bowl! lol
oh and i never leave anything in the bedrooms. _


----------



## decisionsx2

doreenjoy said:


> Most of my stuff is in a jewelry box or in the bank, but I have an unusual way of storing
> Hermes enamel bracelets. They're in clear acrylic silverware trays I got at the Container store.
> 
> Under the blue felt is a magnetic strip to help them stay upright.



Wow, that's so beautiful and creative!


----------



## Ratnapur

doreenjoy said:


> Most of my stuff is in a jewelry box or in the bank, but I have an unusual way of storing
> Hermes enamel bracelets. They're in clear acrylic silverware trays I got at the Container store.
> 
> Under the blue felt is a magnetic strip to help them stay upright.


Jewelry storage as a work of art! That's so pretty!


----------



## doreenjoy

Ratnapur said:


> Jewelry storage as a work of art! That's so pretty!


 


decisionsx2 said:


> Wow, that's so beautiful and creative!


 

Thank you both! The enamels are so pretty that I hate to hide them in a closed box.


----------



## gabz

im feeling kind of scattered in my organization

due to the compartments in my mine box, i find i store pieces wherever they fit (ie bracelet slotted in btwn 2 pairs of earings) as opposed to all earings, all bracelets etc

only my tiffany stuff is together bc all the boxes are the same size. any tips?


----------



## arnott

Anyone know where besides QVC you can get boxes/pouches with the anti tarnish lining?


----------



## PriscillaW

This is how I store my jewelry. This is the Isabella jewelry box from Pottery Barn. I don't have much jewelry and I just started collecting recently.


----------



## kriskennedy

Hey Arnott, 

Amazon sells these nifty 3M anti-tarnishing squares. Here is the link to the 3M squares, they are a lifesaver! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

As for storage, I put them in my boxes that vintage jewelry vendors usually sell their jewelry in, I'm a big vintage jewelry collector and recently started buying some more 'contemporary' jewelry. They are black with translucent glass tops and hinged on one side, velvet-lined and flat inside so you can lay out the jewelry the way you like to see them. Easy to access too because you can stack them on top of one another!


----------



## gabz

Bump


----------



## Ratnapur

I have the anti-tarnish squares (different brand, I think), but they don't seem to work very well. I think the box says they only last 6 months--and how long have they sat around before we buy them, I wonder?

I have a LOT of sterling jewelry, and I use the inelegant solution of an opened bucket of blackboard chalk in my safe! I find that genuine chamois cloth, the kind you use to wash cars, works nicely. I line the carboard boxes I put into the plastic jeweler's trays with chamois.  It's also a nice background color to view your collection on! If you use chamois to rub mild tarnish, it usually comes off.


----------



## Purse Princess

I have heaps of jewelry and know that if I can't see it I often don't wear it. But I also like having it a bit tucked away...

So I have a double solution - 

For my dangly earrings - http://wp.me/p1uYC6-wz

For my studs, necklaces, bracelets, rings, broochs etc... - http://wp.me/p1uYC6-5e

I do love things accessories!


----------



## darkangel07760

Right now I have all my high end pieces stored in their individual boxes/pouches, and my other pieces stored in a pretty jewelry case that my SO gave me, which was the first present he ever gave me!
However, I really need to organize.
I think that I would like to display some of my pieces in a sort of "shadow box" or maybe a pretty vintage tray... 
I would like to have my favorite pieces visible, so that i can look at them everyday.
Actually, i would love some ideas!


----------



## darkangel07760

Purse Princess said:


> I have heaps of jewelry and know that if I can't see it I often don't wear it. But I also like having it a bit tucked away...
> 
> So I have a double solution -
> 
> For my dangly earrings - http://wp.me/p1uYC6-wz
> 
> For my studs, necklaces, bracelets, rings, broochs etc... - http://wp.me/p1uYC6-5e
> 
> I do love things accessories!


 
OMG!  This is AWESOME.


----------



## darkangel07760

cmorton said:


> welcome to my jewelry box!


 
love it!


----------



## darkangel07760

Texas Girl said:


> Yes, they do.  It's $135 and in that beautiful blue leather.  I don't have one, but it looks like it would be best suited for travelling.


 
ooo i have seen that.  would look cute rolled up on your dresser!


----------



## darkangel07760

ahertz said:


> I have this (large) jewelry box and I love it. Each drawer has different types of spacers and holders so it's perfect. I also like the matching necklace "tree": http://www.potterybarn.com/products/emmett-jewelry-dresser/?pkey=x|4|1||10|jewelry||0&cm_src=SCH


 

I like the emmet jewelry tree!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have thinned out my jewerly a bit, and reorganized it, but I think that I am going to need a special section for my Tiffany jewelry.
I think I might invest in a large jewelry roll from Tiffany.
Anyone ever see it?  How many pieces does it hold?


----------



## darkangel07760

Anyone know how much this one holds?
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...ms=s+5-p+13-c+667912-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## alana40

I don't have much jewellery.  I only got 4 hand make dimonds rings and bands, LV necklace and pendant, LV diamonds watch, bvlgari Bzero 1 ring, Bvlgari pendant and necklace.. also waiting to arrive is my lovely LOVE BRACELET.. So i put most of my jewellery in T&CO small blue pouch and hide it in a place that no one would think of!! just incase if.. something bad happen to me or our family my good friend will know exactly where it is. I used to store all my jewellery in a nice cedar wood box but when my friend house was broken into and all they took or search for was jewellery and cash, from then on i hide my stuffs and bought fake rings and diamonds and leave it in my jewellery box instead.


----------



## neenabengal

alana40 said:


> I don't have much jewellery.  I only got 4 hand make dimonds rings and bands, LV necklace and pendant, LV diamonds watch, bvlgari Bzero 1 ring, Bvlgari pendant and necklace.. also waiting to arrive is my lovely LOVE BRACELET.. So i put most of my jewellery in T&CO small blue pouch and hide it in a place that no one would think of!! just incase if.. something bad happen to me or our family my good friend will know exactly where it is. I used to store all my jewellery in a nice cedar wood box but when my friend house was broken into and all they took or search for was jewellery and cash, *from then on i hide my stuffs and bought fake rings and diamonds and leave it in my jewellery box instead*.



Thats a really good idea!  I think I am going to buy a smythson jewellery roll and hide my good stuff in that!


----------



## hunniesochic

PriscillaW said:


> This is how I store my jewelry. This is the Isabella jewelry box from Pottery Barn. I don't have much jewelry and I just started collecting recently.


that is perfect! so beautiful.


----------



## hunniesochic

ItzBellaDuh said:


> here is mine, i plan to get another on very soon


oh wow, that is so neat!!!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

hunniesochic said:


> oh wow, that is so neat!!!




thank you!! i loved it so much i got another one! its perfect!!! great thing is most people only thinks its a mirror!


----------



## LoveMyLanvin

So many boxes. Original boxes, travel boxes, display cases, showcases. I love being able to see the pieces while they're stored!


----------



## Engel

PriscillaW said:


> This is how I store my jewelry. This is the Isabella jewelry box from Pottery Barn. I don't have much jewelry and I just started collecting recently.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1377779&d=1302553409




It looks similar to this trollbeads jewelry box (that im in love with, but i dont know if it would be ironic for a trollbeads jewelry box to hold mostly non trollbead pieces, as i have only one bracelet from them? lol)


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just received this jewelry box for Christmas. Not entirely sure how I feel about it, but it definitely is a step up from the box I had before (at least in terms of organization).

Luxury Silver Safekeeper Deluxe Jewelry Box by Lori Greiner

Images from QVC


----------



## HighlyFavored1

Hello,

My orginal post was titled http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-costume-jewelry-display-682257.html

Below is my updated costume jewelry storage. The cabinet can be found on the Home Shopping Network (HSN) at http://home-solutions.hsn.com/over-...=888&sf=HW&dept=HW0034&cat=HW0044&o=&ocm=seis
It comes in black, white, silver (sold out), leopard, light oak, cherry and zebra. I decided on the leopard. It can go over the door or on the wall.

*OVER THE DOOR MIRRORED JEWELRY ARMOIRE*


----------



## Splurgeface

Blimey!  That's pretty nifty!  Well organised ... what a good idea!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

*EARRING STORAGE*







*NECKLACE STORAGE*







*RING STORAGE*


----------



## gnourtmat

HighlyFavored1 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My orginal post was titled http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-costume-jewelry-display-682257.html
> 
> Below is my updated costume jewelry storage. The cabinet can be found on the Home Shopping Network (HSN) at http://home-solutions.hsn.com/over-the-door-mirrored-jewelry-armoire_p-5949947_xp.aspx?cmsstr=952330&webm_id=5949947&web_id=5949947&sz=888&sf=HW&dept=HW0034&cat=HW0044&o=&ocm=seis
> It comes in black, white, silver (sold out), leopard, light oak, cherry and zebra. I decided on the leopard. It can go over the door or on the wall.
> 
> OVER THE DOOR MIRRORED JEWELRY ARMOIRE



Omg!! I want one too!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

*INSIDE MIRROR*








*MORE NECKLACE STORAGE*







*BRACELET STORAGE*


----------



## HighlyFavored1

Splurgeface said:


> Blimey! That's pretty nifty! Well organised ... what a good idea!


 
Thanks ! My collection was getting too much for a jewelry box or display, so when I saw this I had to get it.


----------



## Amanda_g

That's cool!


----------



## Necromancer

Your jewellery looks geat. I think I need something like that.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Wow!! I need one ASAP!!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

Necromancer said:


> Your jewellery looks geat. I think I need something like that.


 
Thanks! ....You can look at it on hsn.com and view the video presentation.


----------



## vhdos

I need something like that, but on a much smaller scale.  I have too much stuff for a jewelry box, but probably not enough to fill that one.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

vhdos said:


> I need something like that, but on a much smaller scale. I have too much stuff for a jewelry box, but probably not enough to fill that one.


 
Try this one out from HSN. It is much smaller but functions in the same way:
*Over the Door Space-Saving Jewelry Armoire with Mirror*

*http://home-decor.hsn.com/over-the-door-space-saving-jewelry-armoire-with-mirror_p-6215976_xp.aspx?o=PD-RI&sz=888&ocm=seis&attr=&subcat=&cat=HW0044&dept=HW0034&sf=HW&gs=&prev=&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right*


----------



## bossalover

Ladies, can you share your ideas about jewelry organization? What jewelry box do you use? Do you keep the jewelry in the original package? Please feel free to post photos


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I keep almost everything in it's original packaging.
I have a limoges heart box that I keep my diamond studs and pearls in...just for easy access.


----------



## Jinsun

Check out pottery barn McKenna armoire.


----------



## tbbbjb

I keep everything in its own little envelope or box that it came in.  This way nothing gets lost, but it is tedious and time consuming.  I do have a beautiful gifted jewelry case, but do not use it yet and probably won't.  I know it is a shame, but this is what works for me.


----------



## labrillant

I keep my 'good' jewelry in my wall safe, which is too small and shallow to hold things in their original boxes.  So I keep my jewelry in those 7 day pill containers, which fit in the safe.


----------



## etk123

labrillant said:
			
		

> I keep my 'good' jewelry in my wall safe, which is too small and shallow to hold things in their original boxes.  So I keep my jewelry in those 7 day pill containers, which fit in the safe.


The pill case is so clever.

I use stackable satin jewelry trays in my nightstand. Good stuff goes in the safe when we go away.


----------



## KayuuKathey

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31sTTgVL6NL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Sterlite 3 drawer 

But I have other ones


----------



## bossalover

Do you have any idea about the original boxes or bags? The tiffany's instruction says that I should keep my jewelry in those boxes or bags but it just takes so much space. I don't mind throwing away the bags but some boxes are quite sturdy, and I cannot throw them away...


----------



## onesmallchimera

bossalover said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea about the original boxes or bags? The tiffany's instruction says that I should keep my jewelry in those boxes or bags but it just takes so much space. I don't mind throwing away the bags but some boxes are quite sturdy, and I cannot throw them away...



I keep the Tiffany bags, but toss the boxes. Everything goes in my jewelry box, minus my juicy charms and my Hermes bracelet, which are in their original boxes.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## yraunaj

GingerSnap527 said:


> Just received this jewelry box for Christmas. Not entirely sure how I feel about it, but it definitely is a step up from the box I had before (at least in terms of organization).
> 
> Luxury Silver Safekeeper Deluxe Jewelry Box by Lori Greiner
> 
> Images from QVC



Wow! you've got a very nice jewelry box


----------



## Ratnapur

http://traumsafe.com/gallery1.html, pic #22 from the top (they are not numbered, sorry, nor can I copy/paste photos from the site).  It's the room with the floor-to-ceiling, light wood drawers. 

This is what your jewelry box looks like in Heaven. Oh, yes it does.


----------



## phiphi

i'm trying to figure out storage for my jewelry at home, and this thread is so useful! thank you for the inspiration, ladies!


----------



## intrigue

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My orginal post was titled http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-costume-jewelry-display-682257.html
> 
> Below is my updated costume jewelry storage. The cabinet can be found on the Home Shopping Network (HSN) at http://home-solutions.hsn.com/over-...=888&sf=HW&dept=HW0034&cat=HW0044&o=&ocm=seis
> It comes in black, white, silver (sold out), leopard, light oak, cherry and zebra. I decided on the leopard. It can go over the door or on the wall.
> 
> *OVER THE DOOR MIRRORED JEWELRY ARMOIRE*



I love the idea of this and have been looking for jewelry storage. Have you found that this weighs the door down at all? Any disadvantages of this over the door style vs a regular armoire (which I was looking into)?


----------



## something.spicy

This is how I store some of my stuff - all in the boxes in the last image.


----------



## natasha21

No jewelry box! This is how it fits into my IKEA dresser drawer.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I received this Pier 1 Hayworth jewelry armoire for Christmas and I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## Hope01

I'm currently using a clear acrylic jewellery box from Muji for the majority of my jewellery but I'm almost out of space.


----------



## NWK

all my good jewellery is well hidden, I don't want to have a box or case that burglars can just pick up and walk out with!


----------



## chihuahua127

Store my Tiffany's in their original pouches, Hermes and LV in pouch and box; others in jewelry case, all in a locked drawer


----------



## lovequality

hello

just wanted to know where do you guys store your high-end jewelry on daily bases? i live by myself and was wondering how to store my things. for example, i don't wear my Rolex every day or my VCA necklace daily. I just keep it in a drawer


----------



## Solemony

In a fire proof safety box .


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The majority of my jewellery is stored in a leather jewellery box by Dulwich Designs which is hidden away (similar to this DD one but black leather with hot pink compartments inside: http://www.johnlewis.com/dulwich-designs-pretty-jewellery-box-medium-cream/p523459). My everyday pieces that I wear most often are kept in a separate smaller jewellery case on my dressing table - these include my e-ring (which I always take off before sleeping - I only wear my wedding band and my Tag watch 24-7), my Cartier Love bracelet and whatever other jewellery I have identified to wear the following day such as a pendant, right-hand ring or earrings. 

I keep thinking that I should keep my most valuable/heirloom pieces in a safe deposit box but I like being able to have access to all my things if I need them.


----------



## Carnel

I store everything that's valuable in a small safe.


----------



## gelbergirl

Small safe.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Safe. I used to store valuable/sentimental jewelry in a safe deposit box, but I rarely wore it because it required a trip to the bank. There are still a few pieces I keep in the bank like my parents' wedding rings.


----------



## lovequality

thank you for your feedback. I have a question with small safes- isn't it easy just to take the safe as it is if someone wants to do bad thing?


----------



## Carnel

Mine is "sealed" in the wall if you see what I mean, not easy to take away!


----------



## jellyv

Wow, I wouldn't divulge the location of valuables on an open forum. Of course this is information of interest to thieves.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jellyv said:


> wow, i wouldn't divulge the location of valuables on an open forum. Of course this is information of interest to thieves.


ita


----------



## katierose

lovequality said:


> thank you for your feedback. I have a question with small safes- isn't it easy just to take the safe as it is if someone wants to do bad thing?



A friend of mine just had her house broken into and all her jewelry was stolen, except for, the jewelry in the safe. It's one of those that sits on the floor and she had something over it, so they didn't see it, though it's heavy and they couldn't have carried it out alone anyway. Unfortunately her favorite pieces including her wedding rings, were not in the safe, since these are things she wore often.


----------



## ame

All of mine is locked up in a waterproof, fireproof, well-secured safe OR in a safe deposit box


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow... you ladies are really serious about your jewelry. 

Hmm... at what point would you all say that one needs a safe? When your jewelry is 5K, 10K, 20K, or 30K+++ then you should get a safe? 

I'm wondering if I should look into this myself too. I mean I have my stuff insured. So even with insurance, is it necessary to still get a safe?

I also don't have a whole lot of fine jewelry as I'm just starting out, but maybe in the future


----------



## BigPurseSue

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow... you ladies are really serious about your jewelry.
> 
> Hmm... at what point would you all say that one needs a safe? When your jewelry is 5K, 10K, 20K, or 30K+++ then you should get a safe?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should look into this myself too. I mean I have my stuff insured. So even with insurance, is it necessary to still get a safe?
> 
> I also don't have a whole lot of fine jewelry as I'm just starting out, but maybe in the future


 
One consideration in getting a safe is where are you going to put it? If it's installed in a wall built of dry wall a thief could simply pull it out or hack it out. It needs to be bolted to a concrete floor or wall. 

A friend used to take her best jewelry and pin it inside the sleeves of heavy coats with a myriad of safety pins. The rationale being that a thief is not apt to run off with a bunch of heavy coats in his arms and is not going to have time to fish through the sleeves and undo all those safety pins.

I've heard that burglars head to the bedrooms first because that's where women are most apt to store their good jewelry. When my mom's house was burgled the thief scooped everything off the dresser and into a pillowcase, several pounds of costume jewelry included. No time to sift through it for the good stuff. So hiding your good jewelry anywhere other than a bedroom is probably a good first step in securing it if you lack a safe.


----------



## OVincze

I personally do not like the idea of either safes or safe deposit boxes. Safe deposit boxes I find very inconvenient and I am not possessing my jewelry, I love having them around me and in my possession and I do not feel safe about storing them in a bank at all for various reasons. Safes are what most burglars look for and either they take them or try to hack them. Also, in case of a fire or other emergency I may not have the time to take them out. I have mine on my dresser and always wear them out, things I do not wear every day are hidden away in a place I find easy to reach on the way out. I guess nothing is completely safe but I also prefer seeing most of my pieces every day and I clean them often. It truly depends though. Built in safes are necessary for a lot of pieces and I have that too for customer things. However, the safe must be really good and the really good ones are very pricey.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BigPurseSue said:


> One consideration in getting a safe is where are you going to put it? If it's installed in a wall built of dry wall a thief could simply pull it out or hack it out. It needs to be bolted to a concrete floor or wall.
> 
> A friend used to take her best jewelry and pin it inside the sleeves of heavy coats with a myriad of safety pins. The rationale being that a thief is not apt to run off with a bunch of heavy coats in his arms and is not going to have time to fish through the sleeves and undo all those safety pins.
> 
> I've heard that burglars head to the bedrooms first because that's where women are most apt to store their good jewelry. When my mom's house was burgled the thief scooped everything off the dresser and into a pillowcase, several pounds of costume jewelry included. No time to sift through it for the good stuff. So hiding your good jewelry anywhere other than a bedroom is probably a good first step in securing it if you lack a safe.



Thank you for taking the time and sharing the tips!


----------



## BigPurseSue

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you for taking the time and sharing the tips!


 
No problem! Glad to be of help. Especially this time of year when home robberies are common during the holidays and its very important to secure your valuables when  you're away from home.  One more tip: A friend was robbed and said the burglars pulled out all the shoeboxes off her closet shelves and pulled all the paper out of the toes of the shoes, searching for jewelry hidden in the shoes. Obviously hiding jewelry in toes of shoes is not a good idea.


----------



## shimmergrass

i had a burglary recently. I didnt have a safe deposit box at home and they took everything... artificial as well as fake.. around 20K.. 

my mistake for thinking this could never happen to me..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BigPurseSue said:


> No problem! Glad to be of help. Especially this time of year when home robberies are common during the holidays and its very important to secure your valuables when  you're away from home.  One more tip: A friend was robbed and said the burglars pulled out all the shoeboxes off her closet shelves and pulled all the paper out of the toes of the shoes, searching for jewelry hidden in the shoes. Obviously hiding jewelry in toes of shoes is not a good idea.



wow... these are some very dedicated thieves... 
I actually know a family who was doing yard work in the fall. A person came to ask for directions, while another mob of thieves went behind from the backdoor and robbed them right under their nose. He owned a lot of expensive watches and of course his wife's jewelry were all gone. Since this time, I've been more careful of my stuff. Again thank you for the tips. I'll keep them in mind. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## candiebear

Gun safe. Because I use it for handbags, not jewelry  It's huge, you can't pick it up and move it.


----------



## amrx87

i have relatively little high end jewelry, so i keep everything in a small lv travel case. i carry it with me anytime we go on a trip, and it keeps everything in one place. im planning to buy a fireproof safe to have in the house for important documents and jewelry when we travel, but i dont know where to hide it!


----------



## katierose

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow... these are some very dedicated thieves...
> I actually know a family who was doing yard work in the fall. A person came to ask for directions, while another mob of thieves went behind from the backdoor and robbed them right under their nose. He owned a lot of expensive watches and of course his wife's jewelry were all gone. Since this time, I've been more careful of my stuff. Again thank you for the tips. I'll keep them in mind.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!



This is similar to what happened to my aunt. A woman came to her door and said she was a neighbor from the street behind my aunts house and that her kitty had jumped over the fence and was in my aunt's back yard. My aunt took the woman into the back yard to look for the kitty and while she was back there an accomplice went into the house. 

My aunt felt uncomfortable with the woman and sent the woman away quickly when the cat wasn't found though the woman tried to stall for time. The thieves were using some type of microphones or walkie talkies and the other thief ran out the front door when my aunt sent the woman off. My aunt noticed something was wrong right away because she had left some cash out on the table and it was gone, as well as a few pieces of jewelry she had left out on her dresser. Almost all of her jewelry was in the floor safe, so they didn't get the good stuff. 

After this thread I'm thinking I need to invest in a safe. I don't have expensive things, but I love what I have, and would hate to lose the sentimental/cherished pieces.


----------



## dialv

I just got a safety deposit box at the bank, it was a pain talking 90% of my goodies there but I am tired of worrying about my stuff. Especially this time of year. I kept out what I am going to wear and back in the gun safe it went. I would feel a little better leaving it at home if insurance policies were not so low on Jewelry.


----------



## farbodvalinia

Recently I have acquired a lot of new pieces and I feel like finding a box that fits all of my hermes cdc bracelets is impossible. Any ideas on what kind of box I could use for them? Thanks


----------



## doreenjoy

farbodvalinia said:


> Recently I have acquired a lot of new pieces and I feel like finding a box that fits all of my hermes cdc bracelets is impossible. Any ideas on what kind of box I could use for them? Thanks



Silverware tray?


----------



## Missy1726

doreenjoy said:


> Silverware tray?



I actually love how you store them!


----------



## Apelila

I usually keep on the top of my dresser all the accesories and little knick knacks...and All my jewelry is living in this drawer thank you for letting me share


----------



## anthonyroman06

cmorton said:


> welcome to my jewelry box!


I can see a lot of collection of jewelry.can you please give some specification about these jewelries ..


----------



## mashedpotato

my best friend gave me one mirror jewelry box and i use to keep all my jewelry in it.


----------



## Love4H

I have a gun save box installed in my wall behind a secret door.  Some of the very expensive pieces like my wedding diamond tiara and others are in my safe box at the bank.

My aunt also as a safe box but its tiny and not heavy, about 30 pounds or so. So she carries from one room to another to hide it. It cracks me out all the time!


----------



## diane278

aarti said:


> I thought it would be fun if we shared what we put our jewelry in, whether a simple box, draped on the table, a vintage case you found in Italy one day.. or maybe a family heirloom?



I label the boxes and throw them into a duffle bag.


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> I label the boxes and throw them into a duffle bag.


Forgot the labeled box


----------



## babysunshine

I put all my jewelry  pieces in a Hello Kitty box that is shaped as a circus tent. It has been used for about five years now. Time to move to a new one!


----------



## Jujuma

Well, I had some pieces of jewelry taken out of my room while on vacation, left out of safe by accident. This has completely changed how I store my jewelry. I have an antique dressing table in my closet, in the middle section in a drawer with a glass top (your legs go under that). I use to keep all my jewelry in the drawer and on top. Now I only keep costume jewelry or my current everyday pieces there. I keep all my good jewelry in a large leather jewelry box that I hide in different places around the house depending on if we are traveling or in town, my family thinks I'm crazy. The longer we're going to be gone the stranger the place. I can't be bothered with a safety deposit box or safe, I like to change up my pieces too much.


----------



## Melora24

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow... you ladies are really serious about your jewelry.
> 
> Hmm... at what point would you all say that one needs a safe? When your jewelry is 5K, 10K, 20K, or 30K+++ then you should get a safe?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should look into this myself too. I mean I have my stuff insured. So even with insurance, is it necessary to still get a safe?
> 
> I also don't have a whole lot of fine jewelry as I'm just starting out, but maybe in the future



How can you tell if you're going to be robbed? Thieves can go anyplace. I know people who got robbed even if they didn't have anything valuable.

Insurance will never reimburse full value, and you may not be able to buy everything back.
Safes can be forced.
Thieves can take stuff even with an alarm system on (how long between the moment they brake and the moment security guards arrive? And they loose at least 2 min calling you at home and on your cell before sending anyone).

The best protection is probably to own nothing


----------



## mickey

Actually, insurance can reimburse full value/replacement cost if you have jewelry riders on your policy.  Items that are easily replaced like tennis bracelets, diamond studs, and brand name watches can be replaced less depreciation (actual cash value) OR for the cost to replace them.  You will pay more of a premium for policies that provide replacement cost. If you have very nice items it is worth the cost. 

The real issue is when your items are unique or sentimental and are thus irreplaceable.  For unique or custom items, the best practice is to photograph them at all angles, have them appraised and then insure them for the replacement cost.  That way they can be recreated by a jeweler.

Unfortunately for sentimental items, heirlooms, or one of a kind items, there is no real way to protect them save for keeping them in a safe deposit box away from your home.  It sounds drastic, but if there was a home invasion a criminal could force you to open a safe (a very very rare occurrence). 


Melora24 said:


> How can you tell if you're going to be robbed? Thieves can go anyplace. I know people who got robbed even if they didn't have anything valuable.
> 
> Insurance will never reimburse full value, and you may not be able to buy everything back.
> Safes can be forced.
> Thieves can take stuff even with an alarm system on (how long between the moment they brake and the moment security guards arrive? And they loose at least 2 min calling you at home and on your cell before sending anyone).
> 
> The best protection is probably to own nothing


----------



## kemilia

mickey said:


> Actually, insurance can reimburse full value/replacement cost if you have jewelry riders on your policy.  Items that are easily replaced like tennis bracelets, diamond studs, and brand name watches can be replaced less depreciation (actual cash value) OR for the cost to replace them.  You will pay more of a premium for policies that provide replacement cost. If you have very nice items it is worth the cost.
> 
> The real issue is when your items are unique or sentimental and are thus irreplaceable.  For unique or custom items, the best practice is to photograph them at all angles, have them appraised and then insure them for the replacement cost.  That way they can be recreated by a jeweler.
> 
> Unfortunately for sentimental items, heirlooms, or one of a kind items, there is no real way to protect them save for keeping them in a safe deposit box away from your home.  It sounds drastic, but if there was a home invasion a criminal could force you to open a safe (a very very rare occurrence).


I am involved with my local police department on some programs and they say over and over--the first place a thief goes to in a home is the master bedroom because that is where the jewelry is kept--it is easy to carry and get rid of. 


So, keep a couple of cheaper pieces on your dressing table or bureau, but put the majority of it somewhere else in your home. Yeah, it's a pain to not have all our baubles together and have to go to the secret hiding place for something, but it is probably worth it if you are robbed.


----------



## mickey

Yes, I've heard that as well. It's annoying to have to go all over the house to find things, but if you do get robbed there's a greater chance that they won't get it all if it is hidden in various places.....just don't forget where you hide them...er...um.....not that I've ever done that


----------



## clydekiwi

hunniesochic said:


> oh wow, that is so neat!!!




I have this and love it! I can see everything.


----------



## clydekiwi

ItzBellaDuh said:


> here is mine, i plan to get another on very soon




I have this! I can see everything. And its organized


----------



## Jujuma

kemilia said:


> I am involved with my local police department on some programs and they say over and over--the first place a thief goes to in a home is the master bedroom because that is where the jewelry is kept--it is easy to carry and get rid of.
> 
> 
> So, keep a couple of cheaper pieces on your dressing table or bureau, but put the majority of it somewhere else in your home. Yeah, it's a pain to not have all our baubles together and have to go to the secret hiding place for something, but it is probably worth it if you are robbed.




This is exactly what I do now, I don't ever want to have important things taken from me again. Plus my insurance company dropped me after the claim. And this was with a special rider and only one other claim (smallish storm damage) in over 20 years. What good is insurance if you can't use it? My broker did end up finding me comparable coverage for less money but still...


----------



## sdkitty

we're looking at  a house to possibly buy that has a large heavy safe (gun type I guess).  Good think with this is a thief couldn't carry it off.  But I'd worry that they would try to break into it as it would be the obvious place for valuables.  Any thoughts on this?  Is this too much trouble for the average thief?


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have ideas on how to store jewelry if you have roommates? I really prefer having my jewelry properly in one place but obviously I see that's not good so I changed how I stored my jewelry. I like the idea of not storing it in your bedroom but you never know who your roommates are going to bring over (ie. My suite mate's guests stole my diamond studs and they all covered for each other). I'm looking into renters insurance but I'm secretly hoping to leave by the summer into post graduate housing or maybe with my boyfriend. So because of that I'm not sure if I should add a policy. I don't have a lot of jewelry that I don't wear everyday but my apartment security relies on two other people.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sdkitty said:


> we're looking at  a house to possibly buy that has a large heavy safe (gun type I guess).  Good think with this is a thief couldn't carry it off.  But I'd worry that they would try to break into it as it would be the obvious place for valuables.  Any thoughts on this?  Is this too much trouble for the average thief?



The problem with a large safe is that a thief can place a gun to your head and force YOU to open it. An alternative is to build a hidden panel in front of it. Another option is to install a safe in your floor and cover it with a rug.
Safest bet- safe deposit box, of course.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

A friend of mine has a serious jewellery collection. Her everyday, common pieces she keeps in a black bag that she stores at the bottom of her bathroom bin. Her serious, occasional pieces she keeps at her mom's house under a floorboard.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Hi all:

Like most of you I am sure I have loads of jewelry of every variety: costume to VCA.  I feel like I cant find stuff and I have a million boxes.  Does anyone have any cases or manners of storage that also provides easy visibility when I go to look to see what to wear.  I find I wear the same things every single day because its easier than rooting around in boxes!


----------



## alex9179

I bought this and am very happy with it.  Amazon warehouse had it for 87.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008402S3K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

The mirrors are real glass and it holds a large number of items in a very easy to see way.  I used some putty to hold the bottom onto the door so that it doesn't move on the hangers.  It is slightly deeper than I'd like for my narrow bedroom entry, as it stops short of reaching the door stop at the bottom.  It doesn't impede passage, though.
Very happy and since I don't own a ton of jewelry, I have room to grow.

This may be my first or second post.  I promise that I'm just a lurker and not trying to sell something!


----------



## Kateokateo

Haha Alex love your disclaimer. Um hermes... I have the same problem


----------



## k*d

Pottery Barn has a lot of options:

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/sasha-faux-shagreen-jewelry-box/?cm_src=AutoCSLPIP

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/ultimate-extra-large-wood-jewelry-box/

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/antique-silver-jewelry-boxes/?cm_src=AutoCSLPIP


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

k*d said:


> Pottery Barn has a lot of options:
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products/sasha-faux-shagreen-jewelry-box/?cm_src=AutoCSLPIP
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products/ultimate-extra-large-wood-jewelry-box/
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products/antique-silver-jewelry-boxes/?cm_src=AutoCSLPIP




Adore the first one


----------



## nori west

I love my WOLF jewelry box. They're somewhat spendy, but worth it to organize a special collection. I have the London style. It comes with a "travel" case, which IMO, is more suited to be a small jewelry box. It's too bulky for travel purposes (for me, at least). 

https://www.wolf1834.com/category/womens-jewelry-boxes/jewelry-boxes/


----------



## sgj99

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have ideas on how to store jewelry if you have roommates? I really prefer having my jewelry properly in one place but obviously I see that's not good so I changed how I stored my jewelry. I like the idea of not storing it in your bedroom but you never know who your roommates are going to bring over (ie. My suite mate's guests stole my diamond studs and they all covered for each other). I'm looking into renters insurance but I'm secretly hoping to leave by the summer into post graduate housing or maybe with my boyfriend. So because of that I'm not sure if I should add a policy. I don't have a lot of jewelry that I don't wear everyday but my apartment security relies on two other people.



i have a friend in this situation.  she keeps her stuff in a shoe box in her closet with all the other shoe boxes.  i know someone else who keeps their good jewelry in a box at the bottom of her laundry hamper (i admit i do this with pieces i don't use frequently).  these ideas sound strange but know one would ever look there.


----------



## m76steve

I was looking at the different ways people keep their valuables, a few keep their top items in a bank box for the ideal protection, a little pain to get to in a hurry & I was told that the govt can  confiscate under certain conditions they can render, I still like the idea of a home safe, large enough to store large items, about the size of an icebox in ur kitchen, fireproof would be a top consideration of features. Im impressed with the quality of the jewelry shown in this post. None of my pendents are finished to this degree but the stones in the pendents are almost impossible to replace at todays prices & some stones are almost all but gone to the general public, so I have a gun safe, about 500 lbs, not fireproof but effective protection above average I think. My pendents are in a plastic box with 30 compartments to separate the items & the box is kept in the safe, we have access to the pendents, some papers & a few collectables, nothing last forever but we try to keep what we have. Im thinking that most bad guys/girls already know most hiding places in the home so I add to the mix a large steel box that wont give up without serious work.-stevie...


----------



## melvel

About 5 years ago, our house was burglarized.  All my favorite, everyday jewelry were taken, even the costume jewelry.  The ones I don't use often (kept in our house safe) were spared because our house safe was really well concealed.  I was so sad because the pieces which had sentimental value to me (gifts for graduation, gifts from my best friend) were all taken.

After that experience, I decided to just keep my jewelry in separate places around the house.


----------



## GoStanford

Bumping this thread as it's full of practical information.  I'm a fan of clear plastic boxes to store jewelry, but it's a pain sometimes to search through them for the one combination I want to wear that day.


----------



## purplepoodles

GoStanford said:


> Bumping this thread as it's full of practical information.  I'm a fan of clear plastic boxes to store jewelry, but it's a pain sometimes to search through them for the one combination I want to wear that day.



Started doing this too. I like Muji pp boxes as the plastic is softer than acrylic. Actually it's really crazy as I collect vintage jewellery boxes but don't keep jewellery in them in case we are burgled.


----------



## Mcandy

I have a jewelry box where I store my rings. Im particularly careful with my pearls making sure its separated from diamond to prevent scratches.


----------



## Kateokateo

Purple poodles please can we see your vintage jewellry boxes? They sound awesome!


----------



## purplepoodles

Kateokateo said:


> Purple poodles please can we see your vintage jewellry boxes? They sound awesome!



Sure Kateokateo, this box is just back from our locksmith as it came without the keys. It needs a bit of tlc on the leather but the velvet is in great condition. 

Btw there is no way I'd every leave it locked or store jewellery in it. So silly really.


----------



## IndigoRose

For everyday pieces like fashion jewelry I use a bead container, it looks identical to a daily medicine dispenser and keeps them from tarnishing. 
I keep a large jewelry tray that sits on my dresser with miscellaneous pieces. 
The higher items are in a vanity drawer and random places in the house.


----------



## Kateokateo

Oh thank you, that is gorgeous! What an amazing color!


----------



## purplepoodles

IndigoRose said:


> For everyday pieces like fashion jewelry I use a bead container, it looks identical to a daily medicine dispenser and keeps them from tarnishing.
> I keep a large jewelry tray that sits on my dresser with miscellaneous pieces.
> The higher items are in a vanity drawer and random places in the house.



Thanks IndigoRose, loving those medicine containers, we would be lost without them. Recently started using these 


http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64689&cat=1,44047,64684,64689

And these

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64689&cat=1,44047,64684,64689

They are bigger than the Muji boxes and infinitely adjustable, nice soft plastic too. 


Yes You are right it's so important to keep your pieces out so as to wear them. 

I have a couple of shallow drawers at the top of a dresser fitted with small cardboard boxes that came with sun glasses etc to store bangles and bigger pieces, a Marie Kondo idea. 

My good stuff lives at the bank and honestly I forget about it unless we are going somewhere hugely significant.


----------



## purplepoodles

Kateokateo said:


> Oh thank you, that is gorgeous! What an amazing color!



You are most welcome Kateokateo. It's called "silk velvet" but is actually rayon & does looks like that irl. 

Think it's from the 40s but really not sure. Would really appreciate any suggestions as to it's age.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Costume pieces are stored in a stack of draws & my valuable treasures are in the safe.


----------



## Kateokateo

*Burgled.  *The word is *burgled. Not *_*"burglerized". 
*
Argh. It was really bugging me. _


----------



## cdtracing

I use the different size jewelry boxes called Prestige Jewelry boxes from HSN.  They keep my jewelry tarnish free, are different sizes with different compartments to accommodate different sizes & styles of jewelry, & they're stackable.  I group & store my jewelry by collection/suits & stones.   If I have to go out of town, they are stacked & locked in the safe which is bolted to the floor.  The rest of the time, some are stacked in my closet & some (my most worn pieces) are stacked on my dresser.  I have 2 trained security dogs with full access in my house so I don't worry too much about the house getting broken into while I'm at a meeting or running errands.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Hello 
A few months ago after major searching I got a wolf palermo box and i am in love. It fits my needs perfectly. It houses exactly all my jewls, except my wedding set (neclace, earings, ring and bracelet which i store seperately.)
I store the box only if I am travelling, sometimes in my family house safe or if no time to go there then i hide it in a (hope no thief thinks of) kind of place! Recently in my little ones unicorn toy box in a closet in her room! Which takes it all in.

And many times I've hidden my wedding set in the kitchen inside the soup bowl in one of the capinates. So far ok 

I got the travel size matching box to store my little ones jewls which she recieved as gifts.
And another travel size in a different style called caroline for me to use when i travel (but mine is cream color and i love it to pieces!). Needless to say i ordred some travel portfolio style from them which i giften to my friends as newly weds. And it was the perfect gift


----------



## Newchanel

GoStanford said:


> Bumping this thread as it's full of practical information.  I'm a fan of clear plastic boxes to store jewelry, but it's a pain sometimes to search through them for the one combination I want to wear that day.



I use very small zip lock plastic bags, put my Jewellery in them and then put them into plastic boxes by type. It makes it easy to see all your Jewellery and keep them. 

Only exception is my string of pearls which I keep in the original wooden box


----------



## JenW

I've experimented with a variety of storage methods over the years. Here's what I'm doing currently. 

1. Nice jewelry is in a traditional jewelry box. It's on the small side, but I'm a bit of a jewelry minimalist and it keeps pieces separated. If I'm having acquaintances over, I stash the box somewhere in the house to keep nosy fingers out; usually I just tuck it into my antique blanket chest (which has a lock on it for some odd reason).

2. I have a metal shadow box from Pottery Barn that I put my costume pieces in. The pieces are  colorful so I like seeing them on my dresser, and the glass cover keeps dust off. 

3. When on vacation, I usually bring a few pieces with me and put the rest of my good stuff in the bank. If it's a short trip, I have a hidey hole at home where I stash the good pieces in plastic baggies. I don't worry about costume if I'm traveling; I just leave it out in the Pottery Barn shadow box.


----------



## JenW

A friend gave me this Pottery Barn McKenna clutch for jewelry.  Just posting for reference.  

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/mckenna-travel-portfolio/


----------



## vanilla_addict

I already posted what jewelry box i use at home. But i was searching for the longest time for a small holder for when i take my jewls off say after work quickly or when i drop them in the morning in my bag in a hurry and intend to wear them when i get to work or the event i am going to. You know such sort of situation. Its handy too to have in your bag when traveling when you feel uncomfortable wearing your jewls and want to take them off.
I found this customizable little candy  in etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/AOBusinessentials?ref=s2-header-shopname
Please ignore the stripe of green pencil color on the initials  its the making of my little one 
It has four pockets and i customized it with my initials and tan\hot pink combination. MG girls it matches the camello very well  for reference this bag is MG mini bucket in camello\creme


----------



## marie132

Hi guys, recently I was going through my bling and realized there are quite a few things I haven't worn simply because it is a hassle putting them back in my crowded jewelry box after use. I am looking to start fresh with a brand new jewelry box of a better size maybe with separators for bracelets, necklaces, rings and studs. I have looked at quite a few, but nothing seems the perfect fit. 

I went to a department store near where I live the other day and found this box: http://www.letanneur.com/en/coffret-bijoux-mm-8971.html
It isn't 100% perfect, but it is very close to what I am looking to acquire. (If possible, I want one that locks with a [Tiffany&Co. large diamond] key.)

Any ideas? TIA!!


----------



## JenW

marie132 said:


> Hi guys, recently I was going through my bling and realized there are quite a few things I haven't worn simply because it is a hassle putting them back in my crowded jewelry box after use. I am looking to start fresh with a brand new jewelry box of a better size maybe with separators for bracelets, necklaces, rings and studs. I have looked at quite a few, but nothing seems the perfect fit.
> 
> I went to a department store near where I live the other day and found this box: http://www.letanneur.com/en/coffret-bijoux-mm-8971.html
> It isn't 100% perfect, but it is very close to what I am looking to acquire. (If possible, I want one that locks with a [Tiffany&Co. large diamond] key.)
> 
> Any ideas? TIA!!


That's a very nice. You might want to check Pottery Barn. The they have a wide variety of jewelry boxes.


----------



## marie132

vanilla_addict said:


> Hello
> A few months ago after major searching I got a wolf palermo box and i am in love. It fits my needs perfectly. It houses exactly all my jewls, except my wedding set (neclace, earings, ring and bracelet which i store seperately.)
> I store the box only if I am travelling, sometimes in my family house safe or if no time to go there then i hide it in a (hope no thief thinks of) kind of place! Recently in my little ones unicorn toy box in a closet in her room! Which takes it all in.
> 
> And many times I've hidden my wedding set in the kitchen inside the soup bowl in one of the capinates. So far ok
> 
> I got the travel size matching box to store my little ones jewls which she recieved as gifts.
> And another travel size in a different style called caroline for me to use when i travel (but mine is cream color and i love it to pieces!). Needless to say i ordred some travel portfolio style from them which i giften to my friends as newly weds. And it was the perfect gift


Omg vanilla_addict! That large one is exactly what I need!! How have you been liking it so far? Was it expensive?


----------



## vanilla_addict

marie132 said:


> Omg vanilla_addict! That large one is exactly what I need!! How have you been liking it so far? Was it expensive?


Thank you sweetie  I absolutely love it!! I believe my previous tiffany blue one was a medium box from the London collection.. But it was getting small -but it held up so well too- so i had to get this beautiful palermo one. I use it daily.. The mirror fell off however but dont mind me i live in absolute boiling hot area and i am sure our climate milted the glue during shipping. I am not bothered by the mirror and i can always glue it back if i want to.
Recently i have been putting the whole thing in my safety box as it fits perfectly and i open it daily to return stuff and choose the next day jewls. I love it and highly recommend it. For me it was worth every penny. Here is the price and info
Also nordstrom sells this brand too 
https://www.wolf1834.com/item/213078/womens-jewelry-boxes/
Let me know if you wish for more in depth pics of each tray it comes with.. I can take some today and post them here


----------



## marie132

Thanks for the info! If you don't mind, pictures would be great! I looked at the wolf website but somehow I need to see more pics to make up my mind!
TIA!!


----------



## Nicole W

I have two jewellery boxes. One quite big one for all the fashion jewellery and one smaller one for the fine jewellery. That way they are separate and everything is kept safe


----------



## vanilla_addict

marie132 said:


> Thanks for the info! If you don't mind, pictures would be great! I looked at the wolf website but somehow I need to see more pics to make up my mind!
> TIA!!


No worries sure  starting from bottom to top. All of them slide like drawers except the top one you put it down as a tray.. Kind of the hat of the whole box.
I have removed some of my stuff so you can see the space.. I think it holds a great amount.. Mind you the drawer i used for straps can be utilized for more jewls


----------



## marie132

vanilla_addict said:


> No worries sure  starting from bottom to top. All of them slide like drawers except the top one you put it down as a tray.. Kind of the hat of the whole box.
> I have removed some of my stuff so you can see the space.. I think it holds a great amount.. Mind you the drawer i used for straps can be utilized for more jewls


Wow, thank you so much for all the pics!!! Looks like a great choice for me as well! I was looking at your bling, it all looks really nice!! Thanks again for the pics!


----------



## Roregirl

Vanilla_addict do you find the ring slots work well for your stud earrings?


----------



## vanilla_addict

marie132 said:


> Wow, thank you so much for all the pics!!! Looks like a great choice for me as well! I was looking at your bling, it all looks really nice!! Thanks again for the pics!


Your welcome sweetie


----------



## vanilla_addict

Roregirl said:


> Vanilla_addict do you find the ring slots work well for your stud earrings?


Yes dear.. But i do take care when i put them meaning i am gentle cause i dont want the slots to come apart (not that they did) rather stay in excellent shape with daily in and out use. I can push them hard like i am planting them but i just prefer a light hand to reserve this box in its functional state as long as possible cause i love it.


----------



## Roregirl

vanilla_addict said:


> Yes dear.. But i do take care when i put them meaning i am gentle cause i dont want the slots to come apart (not that they did) rather stay in excellent shape with daily in and out use. I can push them hard like i am planting them but i just prefer a light hand to reserve this box in its functional state as long as possible cause i love it.



Thank you so much! I am considering a ring box http://www.evine.com/Product/142-557 for my stud earrings[emoji4]


----------



## JenW

Roregirl said:


> Thank you so much! I am considering a ring box http://www.evine.com/Product/142-557 for my stud earrings[emoji4]


I hope it works for you.  I tried it but I didn't like putting my finger prints on the tops of my studs.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have a pretty watch roll they recommend? I need one to hold 3.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Roregirl said:


> Thank you so much! I am considering a ring box http://www.evine.com/Product/142-557 for my stud earrings[emoji4]


Sounds so nice and i like how it's transparent outside. My goal was to hold all my jewls and custom jewls in one box


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

What I keep at hand for the week/month or plan on wearing soon is kept in a customized Louis Vuitton briefcase that sits on a table in my dressing room. I had a wonderful company, specialized in custom leather work, build the dividers and re-do the briefcase's interior, all in finest, leather for me.










Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## JenW

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> What I keep at hand for the week/month or plan on wearing soon is kept in a customized Louis Vuitton briefcase that sits on a table in my dressing room. I had a wonderful company, specialized in custom leather work, build the dividers and re-do the briefcase's interior, all in finest, leather for me.
> 
> View attachment 3499960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499962
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Very nice! It's great to see another pen afficionado.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

JenW said:


> Very nice! It's great to see another pen afficionado.



Thanks! I enjoy writing so I always keep a couple of nice pens around  Is there a "pen thread" somewhere? I could contribute a couple of pictures of my Montblancs and others... Love my MB Bohème fountain pen with the retractable tip...

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Vintage Leather

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thanks! I enjoy writing so I always keep a couple of nice pens around  Is there a "pen thread" somewhere? I could contribute a couple of pictures of my Montblancs and others... Love my MB Bohème fountain pen with the retractable tip...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


There are a few of us pen-people around, but no one pen area or thread!


----------



## mcb100

I love looking at everyone's photos of jewelry boxes and storage. So many cool ideas.


----------



## chicinthecity777

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> What I keep at hand for the week/month or plan on wearing soon is kept in a customized Louis Vuitton briefcase that sits on a table in my dressing room. I had a wonderful company, specialized in custom leather work, build the dividers and re-do the briefcase's interior, all in finest, leather for me.
> 
> View attachment 3499960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499962
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Wow I love your LV case! So beautiful!


----------



## gordea3

Does anyone put their jewelry on display? I've got a number of gorgeous pieces (mostly costume jewelry though David Yurman is taking over, fast!) that I just can't stand to leave tucked away in their boxes all the time - I want to put them out and admire them like the art they are! I've got a necklace stand and I've seen some gorgeous 'tree-like' stands, does anyone here do something like this?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I pretty much only wear stud earrings now. Since most of them are silver, I decided to store them in closed, clear stacking containers to slow the oxidation process. Today’s DIY was taking them out of the soft, fluffy stuff that they use cardboard jewelry boxes and using a firmer Styrofoam instead to store my studs. My earrings kept getting tangled, or falling over in the fluff, so I much prefer this material.


----------



## gabz

Stackers jewelry box


----------



## lxrac

*How do you guys store your jewelries? Any recommendations on a good jewelry box or safe with keypad?*
*I live alone but I still want to be cautious.*
**


----------



## gabz

For every day pieces, i am obsessed stackers jewelry box. For more special pieces they are insured and usually in the safe deposit box


----------



## lill_canele

So I chose safe because as my fine jewelry collection grows, that is what I am leaning towards more. It just has to be a safe that isn't the kind that someone can just pick up an walk away with haha.   But I do have my things covered by insurance, so that's something you may want to look into.

However, currently I have a standard jewelry box for everything because it's not like I have that much jewelry lol. 

I have had jewelry stands in the past. Quite a lot actually. A bit of a waste of money, because I would always be buying new ones to fit the collection I had at the time and then eventually give them away. 
I find jewelry stands to take up a lot of space, and while it looks pretty, dust collects very easily and that' s a pet peeve of mine. 

I do have a few of jewelry trays for my most worn pieces. 1 in the closet, 1 on my nightstand next to my bed, and a tiny one in the bathroom. I wear many of the same pieces over and over again, so it's not like I put much in my trays. And most of the time I never take them off haha. I'll put something in them when I'm too tired or lazy to put them back into the jewelry box. (like taking off statement earrings for the night after going out and all i want to do is take off my makeup and sleep )

Though I do have an LV jewelry trunk on my wishlist sometime in the future, haha, but that may just be for my most worn pieces and if my collection gets substantial enough at that point, the special pieces go in the safe!


----------



## Hurrem1001

None of the above. I have a travel case (well I guess it’s called that, it looks more like a clutch bag!) that I keep my jewellery in.


----------



## lxrac

gabz said:


> For every day pieces, i am obsessed stackers jewelry box. For more special pieces they are insured and usually in the safe deposit box



Like safety deposit boxes in a bank? I havent thought of that. I was thinking of purchasing a security lock box with keypad  on Amazon


----------



## lxrac

lill_canele said:


> So I chose safe because as my fine jewelry collection grows, that is what I am leaning towards more. It just has to be a safe that isn't the kind that someone can just pick up an walk away with haha.   But I do have my things covered by insurance, so that's something you may want to look into.
> 
> However, currently I have a standard jewelry box for everything because it's not like I have that much jewelry lol.
> 
> I have had jewelry stands in the past. Quite a lot actually. A bit of a waste of money, because I would always be buying new ones to fit the collection I had at the time and then eventually give them away.
> I find jewelry stands to take up a lot of space, and while it looks pretty, dust collects very easily and that' s a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> I do have a few of jewelry trays for my most worn pieces. 1 in the closet, 1 on my nightstand next to my bed, and a tiny one in the bathroom. I wear many of the same pieces over and over again, so it's not like I put much in my trays. And most of the time I never take them off haha. I'll put something in them when I'm too tired or lazy to put them back into the jewelry box. (like taking off statement earrings for the night after going out and all i want to do is take off my makeup and sleep )
> 
> Though I do have an LV jewelry trunk on my wishlist sometime in the future, haha, but that may just be for my most worn pieces and if my collection gets substantial enough at that point, the special pieces go in the safe!



Yes! I wanted an LV jewelry trunk but thr one I found online is smaller version. But I'm leaning more towards a safe with keypad that I can place inside my closet. Like you, I don't have many jewelries, but it's growing year by year. I'm rather excited that it'll grow but I will look into insuring. 
Is there a minimum or max value when insuring jewelry pieces?


----------



## lxrac

These are what I found that I liked: 




This one is from PB Teen. So classy and chic though. But as far as security seems non existent LOL


----------



## mocktail

lill_canele said:


> So I chose safe because as my fine jewelry collection grows, that is what I am leaning towards more. It just has to be a safe that isn't the kind that someone can just pick up an walk away with haha.   But I do have my things covered by insurance, so that's something you may want to look into.



Insurance should always be part of a jewelry protection plan! A safe makes it harder for someone to steal jewelry you're not wearing. But jewelry can still be lost or stolen when you wear it.

Any piece that would impact your finances to replace should be insured. My 4 diamond Love bracelet is insured, but my 0.5ttcw diamond studs from Blue Nile are not.


----------



## lill_canele

lxrac said:


> These are what I found that I liked:
> 
> View attachment 5217679
> 
> 
> This one is from PB Teen. So classy and chic though. But as far as security seems non existent LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217680



The safe feels a little too small in size, as in, the size you can just physically take and walk away with. Thieves won't take the time to crack open a safe at a residence, they'll take it with them and deal with it later.
You'd need to buy one of a substantial size and weight so that it is difficult to move, and one that cannot be plied open by a crowbar.
You could have a safe installed in a wall, but make sure the foundation it's attached to is solid and secure. Drywall is very easy to break around a safe and just take the safe.
(Not that I have experience, I've just done a lot of research and am still working on what I want for my future safe lol )

The jewelry box is cute and elegant. But if you plan on buying more in the future, maybe get something a little bigger?


----------



## lill_canele

lxrac said:


> Yes! I wanted an LV jewelry trunk but thr one I found online is smaller version. But I'm leaning more towards a safe with keypad that I can place inside my closet. Like you, I don't have many jewelries, but it's growing year by year. I'm rather excited that it'll grow but I will look into insuring.
> Is there a minimum or max value when insuring jewelry pieces?



Yes, for insurance on personal property, specifically jewelry and watches, there is a limit. You can check your homeowner's insurance policy on jewelry and see what the limit is. It may be under "standard personal property".
If that is not enough, you'll need to get "scheduled personal property", it's an add on that can cover more risks and raise the coverage limit. It's good not just for jewelry and watches but also expensive cameras, art pieces, etc.


----------



## lxrac

lill_canele said:


> Yes, for insurance on personal property, specifically jewelry and watches, there is a limit. You can check your homeowner's insurance policy on jewelry and see what the limit is. It may be under "standard personal property".
> If that is not enough, you'll need to get "scheduled personal property", it's an add on that can cover more risks and raise the coverage limit. It's good not just for jewelry and watches but also expensive cameras, art pieces, etc.



Thank you for your advice. I will check with my HOI agent as well.


----------



## lxrac

lill_canele said:


> The safe feels a little too small in size, as in, the size you can just physically take and walk away with. Thieves won't take the time to crack open a safe at a residence, they'll take it with them and deal with it later.
> You'd need to buy one of a substantial size and weight so that it is difficult to move, and one that cannot be plied open by a crowbar.
> You could have a safe installed in a wall, but make sure the foundation it's attached to is solid and secure. Drywall is very easy to break around a safe and just take the safe.
> (Not that I have experience, I've just done a lot of research and am still working on what I want for my future safe lol )
> 
> The jewelry box is cute and elegant. But if you plan on buying more in the future, maybe get something a little bigger?



Ok it seems like I need to do more research haha. The attached safe seems more feasible and more secured! Thanks for your advice. I'll keep you guys updated lol


----------



## missie1

lxrac said:


> Like safety deposit boxes in a bank? I havent thought of that. I was thinking of purchasing a security lock box with keypad  on Amazon


Safety Deposit box is the way to go or safe in house that can’t be moved


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lxrac said:


> Ok it seems like I need to do more research haha. The attached safe seems more feasible and more secured! Thanks for your advice. I'll keep you guys updated lol



Here's one of the threads on jewelry safes:





						Suggestion of where to store Jewelry at home,  a safe?
					

Hi all,  There have been some robberies in my neighbourhood and I'm starting to get weary about leaving my jewelry in my nightstand. Any good safes to put them? Anything practical?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lxrac

Hi ya'll just an update. I signed up for a safe in a bank last month. Thats where I keep my special pieces. Thank you for all your suggestions!


----------



## VALady94

So I’m slowly but surely growing my jewelry collection. I’ve grown out the pouches and travel size boxes, and would like to invest in something that will grow with my collection. It doesn’t have to be huge, something that I can place on my dresser. Would like to keep it under $400, but willing to go up to $600 if it’s cute and of good quality.

Any advice?


----------



## lill_canele

I’ve seen this on Pottery Barn I think? Have never bought from Pottery Barn but it has a clean and minimal aesthetic if that’s what you’re into.
(My collection isn’t big but this is what I would consider when it gets bigger)



Hope this helps!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bump


----------



## Farkvam

VALady94 said:


> So I’m slowly but surely growing my jewelry collection. I’ve grown out the pouches and travel size boxes, and would like to invest in something that will grow with my collection. It doesn’t have to be huge, something that I can place on my dresser. Would like to keep it under $400, but willing to go up to $600 if it’s cute and of good quality.
> 
> Any advice?


I just invested in a beautifully handmade jewellery box from a Canadian artist who has a website but also sells from Etsy. It was around $500 CAD and he sells different sizes. He doesn't make many so he doesn't like his name shared around too much. I can share if you like this style! 

I stored all my jewellery pouches and boxes in a cigar box before this


----------



## Work_For_Purse

i am thinking of buying my jewelry case.  Even though i have not-so-luxury ones (Chanel costume jewelries and gucci watches, etc), i want to keep in one place instead of putting in gift boxes.   any thoughts??


----------



## 880

if you google mahogany jewelry box, zillions of options pop up, from moderately priced tiered boxes from Etsy to more expensive options from other brands.

im also tempted every so often by bargains on Amazon where you can get huge tiered lined jewlery boxes for 20-100 USD. I actually bought three mirror lined glass door mini hanging cabinets from Amazon to store my perfume, and I love them. So, I think if you read reviews carefully and look at pictures, it’s possible to get a deal

DH stores his watches in a box from Wolf.  (recommended by @BigAkoya for jewelry)





						WOLF Jewelry & Watch Boxes & Watch Winder Cases | WOLF
					

Established in 1834, WOLF is the premier name in luxury jewelry accessories, watch boxes, cases & watch winders




					www.wolf1834.com
				



 i think lots of TPFers followed her suggestion and store their premier jewelry in Wolf. (So IMO this is probably the safest, most TPF vetted option, though pricy)

I have a lacquered jewlery box from Wempe from many years ago which was overpriced. Mine is two tiers (including a bottom drawer) and Wempe may no longer make it. When I googled Wempe jewlery box, I only saw a single tiered one








						Jewelry box My Treasures
					

A treasure chest in Wempe red. Your precious jewels are perfectly protected from dust in the My Treasure by Wempe Classics jewelry box and neatly sorted thanks to its divided compartments. The fine leather case with two tiers is handmade in Italy. A beautiful accessory that you will enjoy for...




					www.wempe.com
				




I did see one at LVMH corporate that was almost taller than I am (I’m 5’2”) inside of a vertical trunk, that was amazing. But for the price, it’s more expensive than what many people would put inside


----------



## lill_canele

Do you have a budget?

If you want to go all out, I also suggest Wolf as @880 said, they are built to last.

I do also like the minimalist look of the ones at Pottery Barn: https://www.potterybarn.com/products/stella-jewelry-box/?pkey=s~jewelry box~56


----------



## glamourbag

Agree with @880 and @lill_canele re: Wolf. Im a happy owner of a couple of their items (Vault trays in black and a smaller Caroline jewelry box in pink (Rose Quartz). Thanks to @BigAkoya 's recommendation.


----------



## Farkvam

There are also some gorgeous handmade wooden ones on Etsy, I bought mine from a Canadian artisan and it's beautiful.  Suits the "antique x tropical" vibe of my bedroom perfectly.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bump


----------



## tinytrees11

Farkvam said:


> I just invested in a beautifully handmade jewellery box from a Canadian artist who has a website but also sells from Etsy. It was around $500 CAD and he sells different sizes. He doesn't make many so he doesn't like his name shared around too much. I can share if you like this style!
> 
> I stored all my jewellery pouches and boxes in a cigar box before this
> View attachment 5256081



Wow, can you please share what Etsy seller this is? This box is absolutely stunning!

I'll be lurking around to see what jewelry box suggestions there are.


----------



## Farkvam

tinytrees11 said:


> Wow, can you please share what Etsy seller this is? This box is absolutely stunning!
> 
> I'll be lurking around to see what jewelry box suggestions there are.


Thank you! For some reason I can't find his Etsy page, but he has a website as well. http://www.sawada.ca/


----------

